# What do you do for exercise?  What motivates you to do it?



## Ameriscot

Didn't see any threads on this and am wondering what everyone does to get/keep fit and healthy?

I go to the gym 3 mornings a week, and at home I do dumbbells, lunges, squats, planks, abs, etc etc.  I've done a lot of research and building muscle as well as cardio exercise is very important for good health, bone density, stamina, strong heart and lungs, reducing chances of injury, etc etc.  So I'll keep doing this until I simply can't any more. I'm 62 but physically feel like about 40.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, last night we: bowled 3 games, played two games of Table Tennis/Ping Pong, played tennis twice and done two rounds of 3-Point Contest Basketball......all in 1 hour on our Wii Game in the living room. Believe me, that gave us some exercise! 
There are times that we will walk around our apt complex or down the street to the Goodwill.
Have a power boat that gives us exercise during the summer months.
Have a membership in a local Gun & Rifle Range and that gives us exercise.
And, walking shopping at Wal Mart gives us exercise.

We don't need a fitness center with all of that. And, a thing to always remember, past surgeries can stop people from doing to much physical stuff. We are in our mid 60's and much of the time, we feel that age. Wish we didn't, but that's just "wishful thinking". IMO


----------



## Vivjen

Yoga once a week; indoor bowls once a week, living in a 3-storey house....

I do my own shopping, cleaning, decorating, gardening; in pots, that's enough for me!


----------



## Twixie

I ride a horse for around 2 hours every morning..


----------



## Debby

I do yoga every couple days and I do an intensive workout every couple days that works every muscle group to fatigue and I have a couple weights for upper body work and before each shower I do 30 push ups, 30 squats and 20 per side, lunges.  And like Ameriscot I feel like I'm 40 even though I'm a few months away from 60.


----------



## Debby

Twixie said:


> I ride a horse for around 2 hours every morning..




So you ride do you?  Do you ever think about crashes and what that could mean to you at this age or do you put it out of your mind?  And what kind of horse do you have?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Daily walks from 2 to 5 miles, gym a couple of times a week, weight machines, classes or cardio.  At home I sometimes grab a hand weight and do some curls.  I have exercise tapes like step aerobics, turbo-jam, but I haven't used them in years.


----------



## Twixie

Debby said:


> So you ride do you?  Do you ever think about crashes and what that could mean to you at this age or do you put it out of your mind?  And what kind of horse do you have?



Debby..I ride quite a mad horse called Thor..


----------



## tnthomas

Things I do:
1. walk dogs 20~30 mins/day-7days/week
2. 30+ mins eliptical at gym 3 days/wk
3. weight machines 2 or 3 days/wk
4.Silver Sneakers twice a week, through the gym

Motivation:  to make the "golden years" less of a _bad dream come true_, and to [hopefully] forestall the meeting with the grim reaper.


----------



## jujube

Walking mostly and some trips to the gym.  Motivation?  I have a picture of Jabba the Hut on the refrigerator.  That could easily be me if I don't watch out.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My motivation is not wanting to go up any more in clothes size, and wanting to avoid type 2 Diabetes, which is prevalent in my immediate family.  Plus, exercise just makes me feel better overall, especially walking outdoors.


----------



## Ameriscot

My motivations:
Health - strong heart and lungs, less chance of type II diabetes and some cancers, weight bearing exercise increases bone density, having strong abs and core means less chance of backache which can be caused by a large belly because your back is trying to support it. Exercise keeps the blood and oxygen flowing which is implicated in the prevention of alzheimers.
Stamina. I've walked up steep stairs and hills with little effort while I've seen people half my age struggling. This means an active lifestyle is more enjoyment than work instead of the other way around.
Clothes are more comfortable if I'm a healthy weight...bras especially.
I like being able to wear trousers that don't have an elastic waistband and tucking in a blouse instead of having to wear baggy tops. 
Vanity is the least important of my reasons but that's okay because the benefits are my health and well being.


----------



## Debby

Twixie said:


> Debby..I ride quite a mad horse called Thor..




When you say 'mad' do you mean, lively, spirited and excitable?  And is Thor a specific breed and how big is he?

I have two old horses, one a purebred Arab and the other an Arab/Thoroughbred cross.  my girls are only 'mad' if I take one away from the other which is one of the reasons I gave up riding a few years ago.  A panicked horse is just not something I want to be sitting on top of at my age.  That's one of the problems with having only two horses and on your home property.  They become so herd-bound that separation anxiety rules them.  I tried for years to get them used to being apart and I always felt like I was gambling on whether or not I would get home in one piece.  I think it also had something to do with breed temperament.  Highly excitable.


----------



## Twixie

Thor is half arab..very excitable...he belongs to a nearby stables..

He was very badly treated in his previous life..but we seem to have bonded..He rushes off at racehorse speed sometimes..jumping over gates..when we can go no further..I take his saddle and reins off..and he rolls in the grass..

When he has finished..he is perfectly calm..

He is 16 hands..


----------



## derek-d

Good for you! I try and do what I can - I walk to the shops, I sometimes go for a gentle swim as this is supposed to be the best exercise if you have arthritis because of the no impact on joints. 

I like to try and keep active where I can, it's what keeps me going.


----------



## Ameriscot

There are many who go to my gym and do gentle exercise on the machines. Quite a few seniors do laps in the pool, some because they have knee or other joint problems.  I have no idea how long I'll be able to keep up this intense exercise, but as long as I can, I will.  Not a comparison to me, but look at Jack LaLane who was in his 90's and still fit with lots of muscle.

My sister is 2 years older than me (she's 64) and used to be an inch taller than me.  Now she is an inch shorter.  I've lost 1/2 inch in height, she's lost 2 1/2!  She exercises but it's very wimpy and not really weight bearing exercise.  She's starting to look frail.  I don't want to be frail!  She's not overweight at all and never has been.  She eats dairy, takes calcium pills, but I'm convinced it's the lack of weight bearing exercise.


----------



## Debby

Ameriscot said:


> My motivations:
> Health - strong heart and lungs, less chance of type II diabetes and some cancers, weight bearing exercise increases bone density, having strong abs and core means less chance of backache which can be caused by a large belly because your back is trying to support it. Exercise keeps the blood and oxygen flowing which is implicated in the prevention of alzheimers.
> Stamina. I've walked up steep stairs and hills with little effort while I've seen people half my age struggling. This means an active lifestyle is more enjoyment than work instead of the other way around.
> Clothes are more comfortable if I'm a healthy weight...bras especially.
> I like being able to wear trousers that don't have an elastic waistband and tucking in a blouse instead of having to wear baggy tops.
> Vanity is the least important of my reasons but that's okay because the benefits are my health and well being.




Reading your list of motivators makes me want to jump up off the couch and go exercise!!!!...............take a breath, think about this for a second Debby..........oh good, the urge has passed.  I feel so much better now.  But I have to admit that I think the teeny surge of adrenalin/enthusiasm did kind of energize me.  
I feel pretty good nowlayful:


----------



## Debby

Twixie said:


> Thor is half arab..very excitable...he belongs to a nearby stables..
> 
> He was very badly treated in his previous life..but we seem to have bonded..He rushes off at racehorse speed sometimes..jumping over gates..when we can go no further..I take his saddle and reins off..and he rolls in the grass..
> 
> When he has finished..he is perfectly calm..
> 
> He is 16 hands..




Half Arab huh? And a big guy to boot.   I have one of those (except she's 15 hands) and you're right, excitable!  Don't you just love watching that high floaty trot of a happy Arab? Like their hooves don't even touch the ground!  So gorgeous aren't they?

Well happy trails Twixie, ride safe always.


----------



## Ameriscot

Debby said:


> Reading your list of motivators makes me want to jump up off the couch and go exercise!!!!...............take a breath, think about this for a second Debby..........oh good, the urge has passed.  I feel so much better now.  But I have to admit that I think the teeny surge of adrenalin/enthusiasm did kind of energize me.
> I feel pretty good nowlayful:



Glad I could help!  LOL.


----------



## rkunsaw

I have a large variety of exercise equipment I use quite often. Among the are shovels, hoes, picks, tillers, mowers, saws, drills, chainsaws, pitchforks, log splitters, and more. I offer free use of any of my equipment to any of you who wish to come over and use it.

I shake my head in wonder at those who hold up traffic for several minutes to get a closer parking place at walmart, then stop at the school so they can walk around the track. Or even worse, those who pay to have their lawn mowed, then pay again for gym membership so they can get some exercise.


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> I have a large variety of exercise equipment I use quite often. Among the are shovels, hoes, picks, tillers, mowers, saws, drills, chainsaws, pitchforks, log splitters, and more. I offer free use of any of my equipment to any of you who wish to come over and use it.
> 
> I shake my head in wonder at those who hold up traffic for several minutes to get a closer parking place at walmart, then stop at the school so they can walk around the track. Or even worse, those who pay to have their lawn mowed, then pay again for gym membership so they can get some exercise.



I laugh when I see people driving around to get a closer parking space and then go into the gym!


----------



## Lon

I live on the 3rd floor of my apartment and never use the elevator and instead use the stairs, also go for daily long walks, walk the golf course, swim several times weekly.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lon said:


> I live on the 3rd floor of my apartment and never use the elevator and instead use the stairs, also go for daily long walks, walk the golf course, swim several times weekly.



Stairs are great exercise!  When I still lived in the US I lived on the 14th floor of an apartment building.  Sometimes I'd walk up the stairs when there was a queue for the lift, or just because...


----------



## Debby

Ameriscot said:


> I laugh when I see people driving around to get a closer parking space and then go into the gym!




My husband would have been one of those!


----------



## Butterfly

Mostly I just walk a lot, either outside or on my treadmill, or I ride my bike.  My motivation is that I don't want a butt the size of Kansas.


----------



## Bettyann

Well, I do quite a bit of walking... I need to get back do doing Qi Gong ... all of your posts have inspired me. I'm glad you asked this question, Ameriscot!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Bettyann said:


> Well, I do quite a bit of walking... I need to get back do doing Qi Gong ... all of your posts have inspired me. I'm glad you asked this question, Ameriscot!!



I tried Qi Gong and Tai Chi years ago.  Very relaxing but I didn't keep up with it.


----------



## Ameriscot

There is a couple we are friends with and have gone on holidays with them.  The wife walks a lot with her job but isn't very fit, the husband does as little movement as possible.  The wife thinks it's good I workout a lot, the husband can't seem to figure it out and thinks I'm obsessed.  

When we went on a trip together there was a place we were going to visit up a very steep hill.  Both of them struggled to get up the hill while my husband and I just zoomed up without breaking a sweat or becoming breathless.


----------



## QuickSilver

SOOOO.. yesterday evening I took Izzy (my doggiegirl) out for our usual walk.   We most times do 2 miles, but sometimes less.  Izzy was particularly rambunctious and started pulling on her leash.  Instead of holding her back, I started jogging along with her.  I managed to actually run for a city block.  I kind of liked it.. just a little.. not too much, but enough to get me thinking that tonight I'm going to try to jog for a bit longer;  maybe a block.. then walk a block.. then jog a block.. It's time to kick it up a notch anyway.  I want to lose 10 pounds by December.   Of course having my oral surgery is probably going to cut back on my food intake.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> SOOOO.. yesterday evening I took Izzy (my doggiegirl) out for our usual walk.   We most times do 2 miles, but sometimes less.  Izzy was particularly rambunctious and started pulling on her leash.  Instead of holding her back, I started jogging along with her.  I managed to actually run for a city block.  I kind of liked it.. just a little.. not too much, but enough to get me thinking that tonight I'm going to try to jog for a bit longer;  maybe a block.. then walk a block.. then jog a block.. It's time to kick it up a notch anyway.  I want to lose 10 pounds by December.   Of course having my oral surgery is probably going to cut back on my food intake.



I occasionally do a powerwalk/jog outdoors when the weather is just right, but my normal routine is gym and then muscle work at home.  It does feel really good to jog on a nice day with the right music on my ipod.


----------



## d0ug

I live on a side of a hill and my morning exercise is to walk up and down the hill many times and that is it for the day and if I feel like doing more exercise I lay down till the feeling goes away. Most people who come to visit have trouble walking up the hill.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> My sister is 2 years older than me (she's 64) and used to be an inch taller than me.  Now she is an inch shorter.  I've lost 1/2 inch in height, she's lost 2 1/2!  She exercises but it's very wimpy and not really weight bearing exercise.  She's starting to look frail.  I don't want to be frail!  She's not overweight at all and never has been.  She eats dairy, takes calcium pills, but I'm convinced it's the lack of weight bearing exercise.



I don't want to be frail either Ameriscot, and I'm going to try not to break anything in my old age, like a hip.  My mother broke her hip and my mother in law broke hers, just with a fall from standing to the ground.

I believe that weight bearing exercise is key for bone strength in the elderly.  I don't do much, but I use the weight machines at the gym, and free weights at home.  I don't take any calcium supplements for the bones, as I feel I get enough from diet alone, and too much can end up in your arteries causing major strokes, like my FIL had, he took a daily oyster shell calcium, sure that contributed to a 99% blocked main artery that left him paralyzed.

I do take vitamin k2 and magnesium citrate daily for bone health also.  People who don't want to bother with weights can use heavy item instead, depending on their abilities, like cans of soup, etc.  They can also do push offs just on their kitchen countertop, to work the arms and shoulders.  If they're able, they can sit on the bottom step of a staircase, and do dips for the arms.  Walking in itself is a weight bearing exercise, up and down stairs is even better.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't want to be frail either Ameriscot, and I'm going to try not to break anything in my old age, like a hip.  My mother broke her hip and my mother in law broke hers, just with a fall from standing to the ground.
> 
> I believe that weight bearing exercise is key for bone strength in the elderly.  I don't do much, but I use the weight machines at the gym, and free weights at home.  I don't take any calcium supplements for the bones, as I feel I get enough from diet alone, and too much can end up in your arteries causing major strokes, like my FIL had, he took a daily oyster shell calcium, sure that contributed to a 99% blocked main artery that left him paralyzed.
> 
> I do take vitamin k2 and magnesium citrate daily for bone health also.  People who don't want to bother with weights can use heavy item instead, depending on their abilities, like cans of soup, etc.  They can also do push offs just on their kitchen countertop, to work the arms and shoulders.  If they're able, they can sit on the bottom step of a staircase, and do dips for the arms.  Walking in itself is a weight bearing exercise, up and down stairs is even better.



I also do the resistance machines at the gym, and dumbbells at home as well as floor exercises, etc.  Sometimes I also do jump rope and jumping jacks. I do take a calcium/D/magnesium pill but instead of 2 a day I only take one.  I will look into the effects of this since you mentioned it.  I do drink almond and fortified soy milk, cheese, yogurt, and also leafy greens and legumes.  

This is a good link:

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Osteoporosis/Pages/Prevention.aspx


----------



## chic

I do weight training every day because it keeps my muscles firm and toned which makes my mood elevate. Also I try to do a bit more cardio since I trainer told me how important it is. I'm motivated by looking, feeling and functioning great. It's really an uplifting experience.


----------



## Ameriscot

chic said:


> I do weight training every day because it keeps my muscles firm and toned which makes my mood elevate. Also I try to do a bit more cardio since I trainer told me how important it is. I'm motivated by looking, feeling and functioning great. It's really an uplifting experience.



Same here!


----------



## Debby

Butterfly said:


> Mostly I just walk a lot, either outside or on my treadmill, or I ride my bike.  My motivation is that I don't want a butt the size of Kansas.




Good motivation!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Went to the gym today and did an hour on the exercise bike, around 18+ miles total, felt good afterwards.  I pigged out on Halloween candy that I bought way too soon, finished off bags that I don't even like, and would've never even eaten if it wasn't Halloween.  Had to re-buy a bunch of stuff...now trying to get back on track after all that junk food like Milky Ways and Snickers.


----------



## Ina

My motivation is pain.  I have spinal steonis, it is a great stimulater.  But, in the morning the pain so bad that I must move. I do all the houseword I can think up.  If that helped, then I walked down the road to the mailbox. Next comes dinner for four furkid and then dinner four two. Michael loves my style cooking. Sometimes it requires a wheel chair on bad days. :wave:


----------



## Don M.

I do quite a bit of outside work, virtually every day when the weather permits.  We retired to 40 acres of heavy woodland in the country when I retired at age 59.  I was in pretty good shape, but weighed over 200 lbs.  After a couple of years out here, I trimmed down to about 165, and have been able to hold that, now at age 72,  I maintain a yard of over an acre, and just mowing and trimming it is a full days work. 

 Then, I had a big outdoor wood furnace installed shortly after we moved here....a full electric house creates a huge Winter electric bill.  Now, I go through the forest every year, and harvest the dead oak trees, and usually go through about 8 cords every year.  A cord of oak weighs almost 4,000 lbs, and I handle each piece of wood at least 4 times from the forest. to the wood pile, to the log splitter, to the furnace. 

 During extended periods of Summer heat, or Winter cold/snow, I have a BowFlex gym in the basement, and go down there to workout regularly.  So far, outside of a bit of arthritis, the routine seems to be working...I just go a bit slower as I age, but then, I'm not On The Clock.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Blessings from the Lord today ! 


We always go to the Pawn Shop so Bobby can look for new tools on sale. Today, I went down to look at the regular pawn shop, just to browse. 
When I walked in the door, there was my Dream Bicycle........one of those 3-wheeled adult trikes ! 
They are way, way out of my price range, but I went to look, and it was $159+tax.  I have seen old and ugly ones on Craiglist for more then that; so I went to ask if they take layaway, and they did.
 Next, I asked the owner to come and look at it and see what we could do as far as price. He checked his books, and said the best he could do is $150 including tax. So I put down my deposit, and it is now on layaway. 


The bike is a Schwinn, and looks like it has barely been used, and is fairly new; and the right size for me to ride. Now, I just have to get to exercising on the Gazelle,  so I will have my muscles built up to ride it next spring. 
It has been over 10 years since I have had a bike or my horse to ride; and with my poor balance, I can no longer safely ride a regular bicycle or a horse anymore.


 I have been wishing for one of these 3-wheelers forever; so this is a dream come true, and a wonderful blessing from God. 
They told me that the bike had only been on the floor for an hour when I came in, and they always sell very fast. There were other people looking at it while I was standing in line; so if I had not been to the store exactly when I went there, I would never have gotten it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congrats HFL, that looks like a very nice bike!


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice bike!

I have joined the fitness centre at a hotel down the road from our cottage while in Thailand. Not big but has full sets of dumbbells, treadmill, elliptical and bike. I walk to it instead of driving - .6 mile. And we do lots of walking and swimming.


----------



## Debby

Ina said:


> My motivation is pain.  I have spinal steonis, it is a great stimulater.  But, in the morning the pain so bad that I must move. I do all the houseword I can think up.  If that helped, then I walked down the road to the mailbox. Next comes dinner for four furkid and then dinner four two. Michael loves my style cooking. Sometimes it requires a wheel chair on bad days. :wave:




Hi Ina, are your counters set up for working from a wheelchair?  If not, does that make it much more difficult for you even though you are off your feet?


----------



## Kadee

Social Ballroom dancing which we feel not only helps to keeps the body fit it's also good for our brains as the new vogue ballroom we dance is sets of steps for each dance. We try to dance at least twice a week for about three hours each time 
We attended a birthday party last weekend for a lady who just turned 90 and still dancing her hubby is 93 they know more dances than us and don't sit out many dances


----------



## Josiah

I must say everyone seems to be doing exceedingly well in the exercise department. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

I am very proud of myself.  I made it around the block today!  

That sounds like a joke but isn't.  Exercise and getting enough of it is a huge problem for me because of my severe arthritis.  I know the ads say exercise eases arthritis pain but the ads lie.  I do what I can until the pain stops me.  

This summer I was walking around the block before picking up my mail after lunch and I push a walker so I'm pushing extra weight too but it got worst and worst as the summer progressed and I was making it half-way around instead of all.  My apartment building has front and back doors, I'd go out the back, bring my trash out to the dumpster and then walk all away around to the back door again and get the mail from the lobby but by fall was only making it to the front door for pain.

I also don't like strangers in my stuff plus the cost of a cleaning service is prohibitive so I do my own housework but can only do so for about 10-15 minutes before I have to stop in pain.  I just do what I can every day and fortunately it's a four room apartment so it's manageable like that.  Plus, I have robots that help.  Roomba and Scooba, who I call Rogue and Moe.  Love those guys.  I really can't do a lot of heavy housework because of the pain.  The tub would be unmanageable without cleaners that basically do it for you -- spray on, rinse off -- and even with that when I do the tub that is all that gets done that day and I am crying in pain before it's done.

I do push myself to do even this minimal bit.  I can't walk over snow and ice but said I was going to walk today then saw it snowing this morning and was bummed but the sun came out and melted it away and I got around the block and so I am proud today.  Walking around that block really helped me lose weight this past summer.  But, man, it also hurt.  I do need to remind me that if it does get snow and ice outside, I can walk the halls of the building.  Duh.  Not as pleasant but they're there.

My motivation:  my heart needs the damned exercise my legs don't want to give it so the legs (and shoulders, hips and back) are going to have to suffer because the heart is slightly more important.  That and a grandson who is determined that I'm going to live forever or at least over 100 years.  He's unrealistic but I do not want to die on him when he's 17 like my Grandma did on me.    I had a dream that he was visiting me in my own house when he was 28 with a 4yo son that looked just like him and we are both determined to that this is going to happen so hopefully I have at least 17 more years ahead of me and, man, I looked good in that dream, like I got down to my weight goal and was healthier for it though I was talking to him through my window so I may have been in a wheelchair, all I know I was seated.  I keep that image and that motivates me plenty to keep this heart pumping blood through it's troubled left heart valve.

I have tried sit and be fit but they made my neck and shoulders hurt way too much.  I have arthritis from the neck down.  It sucks but you have to play the hand you're dealt and work with that.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I admire your determination Blaze to get some exercise for your heart.  Walking is very good when you can do it, congratulations on losing some weight doing it, I've also lost some weight with walking alone, but I don't have the physical limitations that you suffer with.

  I was just reading an article about how people put socks over their shoes to gain more traction when walking on ice and snow.  I never tried that, but it seems like a low cost thing to try for sure...sometimes in winter just my driveway and walkway will get really slippery.  Do you take anything to ease your arthritis pain, meds or supplements?


----------



## Baileejean

I walk my Bulldog about 3 miles a day, divided into 2 walks , 1-2 miles each. She has severe arthritis and a displaced kneecap, and the vet says that the best way to avoid a surgery that would probably cost more than my house  is to walk. Doesn't hurt me any either. I am also remodeling my house, one room at a time, which involves hauling tile or hardwood flooring up a flight of stairs, ripping out ugly carpet, then hauling the flooring around some more to get it installed. Plus painting the rooms. I also put 50-pound bags of decorative rocks on my side flower bed a few months ago, will finish up the front in the spring. 

My motivation is to keep me, my dog and the house in the best shape possible. Also, I kind of think that if I'm not in terrible shape when I start to fail (as we all will), then maybe I can keep functioning in some fashion longer than I otherwise would have.


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats on your determination, Blaze. Everyone should do all the exercise they are able to.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I lift my arms to change the channel with the remote.  No, just kidding. I go to malls and walk from one end to the other several times.  I only live 30 minutes from the beach, so I walk there sometimes.  I don't walk in my neighborhood because of unchained dogs.


----------



## Josiah

I've coexisted with arthritis fairly well by trying a wide range supplements. I take a number of them and I'm not certain which is the most efficacious so I just continue taking a lot.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

SeaBreeze said:


> I admire your determination Blaze to get some exercise for your heart.  Walking is very good when you can do it, congratulations on losing some weight doing it, I've also lost some weight with walking alone, but I don't have the physical limitations that you suffer with.
> 
> I was just reading an article about how people put socks over their shoes to gain more traction when walking on ice and snow.  I never tried that, but it seems like a low cost thing to try for sure...sometimes in winter just my driveway and walkway will get really slippery.  Do you take anything to ease your arthritis pain, meds or supplements?



Thank you.  That is a great suggestion but I have a hard time balancing even on indoor floors.  Hence, the walker.  In the small apartment, I use it only on the worst days indoors (because pushing it around makes my shoulders hurt) but the rooms are small.  I get about balancing on walls and furniture.  Outdoors, I'd have fallen many times without the walker to hang on to.  I just won't risk snow and ice.  As for pain medications, the only prescription one I haven't had a bad reaction too so far -- several have placed me in the hospital -- is hydrocodone which works wonderfully and actually also helps my IBS but I am wary of its addictiveness so I only take that when the pain is extremely severe and then only at bedtime because it puts me right to sleep.  Doc tells me it doesn't make me sleep; it's the easing of the pain allowing me to sleep that does it.  Mostly, I just take extra strength Tylenol, sometimes supplemented with a couple of aspirin.  Cardiologist forbids ibuprofren and naproxin.  I am on low-dose aspirin at his orders but sometimes on bad days I will take a couple of extra aspirin with the next dose of tylenol.  I avoid it too though as it can upset the stomach.  Take a lot of vitamin supplements too.

The bone disease is degenerative.  The arthritis is caused by something called pseudo gout aka Calcium Pyrophosphate Deposition (CPPD).  It's not gout but mimics it.  Basically, calcium deposits in between my joints are rubbing the bones and wearing them down.  There is no cure.  Best case scenario is to limit the damage but there really isn't any way to stop it.  I am expected to wind up in a wheel chair.  When I do, I will then have to adjust to that and figure something else out for exercise.  Heck, I taught my grandson to disco and we still dance -- but I'm already seated for that!  Grandson is quite a styling dancer though if I do say so myself.  

I'm a freaking mess but, well, it's a challenge and what's life without a good challenge?  All I can do is view it that way and address the problems as they come.  Trust me that sentence sounded a whole lot easier than it actually is.  I get frustrated.  I get discouraged.  I have days when I swear and curse and why me and cry and feel sorry for myself.  But then I pick myself up, brush myself off and say well, alright then (a movie quote my daughter and I both like to use when life gets tough) and go on.  What else can you do really?  Giving up is not really an option.  Fortunately, I'm fairly optimistic so the why me, self-pitying days are the exception and not the rule.

It may hurt to walk but actually doing it and defying the body that wants to pin me down also keeps me on my feet and able to walk and keeps that wheel chair at bay and I will fight that as long as I possibly can.  The current limitations are bad enough.  So as long as I can force myself to walk -- and sometimes it does resemble Heidi's little friend in the movie when she finally gets out of her wheelchair and walks -- I will.  When I can no longer force myself to walk, I will adjust and find something else.  And I will still take "walks" -- just in the power chair.  I already do that!  Just force myself out of it for the walk around the block while I can.  I can't walk more than a couple of blocks and I can't climb stairs or stand more than a few minutes.


----------



## EveDallas

I walk and do Yoga daily. I am motivated by how I feel if I don't do it! Back in the day I was an Aerobics Instructor (remember step aerobics?), but my knees will not allow that sort of activity any more. I do however achieve maximum flexibility with practicing Yoga. The trick is to start slow and build as you gain muscle and flexibility.


----------



## Kath

I really empathize with you re your health challenges, Blaze.  About 25 years ago I started feeling progressively awful and started seeing doctors to find out what was causing me to have head-to-toe muscle pain, massive headaches, hair falling out, fingernails constantly breaking off, extreme tiredness, etc.

  Some days at the office I just wanted to get down on the floor and sleep but that would be a big negative at review time.  After several years of searching (and doing research on the Internet), in 2000 I found an endocrinologist in Boston who figured out what was wrong after running tons of tests.  It turned out that my pituitary gland was no longer functioning which meant that I had no endocrine system.  I felt so blessed to have finally found out the answer to all my symptoms.  There is no cure for my illness which is called panhypopituitarism.   To stay alive in this world, I must take replacement hormones daily to compensate for those that my body cannot make.

  I have to evaluate how I feel every day in order to decide how long and how intensely my fitness program should be that day.  I walk a lot and my motivator is my Corgi mix, Suki, who has to go for a walk 3 to 4 times daily.  The two of us even walk in rain and snow.  Also, I exercise my arms using free weights and dance around the house to Playlist music.  Right now I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder so arm exercises are a bit restricted - go to physical therapy twice a week to get rid of the shoulder problem.

  What actually wears me out a lot is driving to see my spouse who is in hospice at a VA Medical Facility an hour away.  It's not the drive and walking from parking to hospital but the emotional stress of this visit that completely wears me out, much worse than any exercise program or walking regimen.  In addition, some of the meds I have to take cause weight gain and having no pituitary gland means my body dos not metabolize food in the body in a normal way so I have to eat a very restricted diet so I won't get diabets or heart disease.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Kath said:


> I really empathize with you re your health challenges, Blaze.  About 25 years ago I started feeling progressively awful and started seeing doctors to find out what was causing me to have head-to-toe muscle pain, massive headaches, hair falling out, fingernails constantly breaking off, extreme tiredness, etc.
> 
> Some days at the office I just wanted to get down on the floor and sleep but that would be a big negative at review time.  After several years of searching (and doing research on the Internet), in 2000 I found an endocrinologist in Boston who figured out what was wrong after running tons of tests.  It turned out that my pituitary gland was no longer functioning which meant that I had no endocrine system.  I felt so blessed to have finally found out the answer to all my symptoms.  There is no cure for my illness which is called panhypopituitarism.   To stay alive in this world, I must take replacement hormones daily to compensate for those that my body cannot make.
> 
> I have to evaluate how I feel every day in order to decide how long and how intensely my fitness program should be that day.  I walk a lot and my motivator is my Corgi mix, Suki, who has to go for a walk 3 to 4 times daily.  The two of us even walk in rain and snow.  Also, I exercise my arms using free weights and dance around the house to Playlist music.  Right now I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder so arm exercises are a bit restricted - go to physical therapy twice a week to get rid of the shoulder problem.
> 
> What actually wears me out a lot is driving to see my spouse who is in hospice at a VA Medical Facility an hour away.  It's not the drive and walking from parking to hospital but the emotional stress of this visit that completely wears me out, much worse than any exercise program or walking regimen.  In addition, some of the meds I have to take cause weight gain and having no pituitary gland means my body dos not metabolize food in the body in a normal way so I have to eat a very restricted diet so I won't get diabets or heart disease.



Sounds like you have a lot to deal with.  I know what you mean about work.  At the end there, it was all I could do to put in my 8 hour day and I ate as little as possible for fear of upsetting my stomach.  Comes a point where you just have to view it as a challenge.

It would be much, much harder dealing with the emotional stress of visiting your husband.  I have a friend whose husband is in care with Alzheimers and has the same situation of visiting him daily.  I think she is so brave but they have been married longer than I've been alive and her love for him is obvious.  It takes a toll when he looks at her and doesn't know her but she lives for the small moments when he remembers her or makes some remark about their long, shared life.  I admire both her devotion and her bravery.


----------



## Debby

EveDallas said:


> I walk and do Yoga daily. I am motivated by how I feel if I don't do it! Back in the day I was an Aerobics Instructor (remember step aerobics?), but my knees will not allow that sort of activity any more. I do however achieve maximum flexibility with practicing Yoga. The trick is to start slow and build as you gain muscle and flexibility.




I do yoga too!  Don't you love it?  Helps so much for strengthening, flexibility and balance too.  I have a couple of CD's that I bought years ago and I've done them so many times that I don't have to 'follow' it so much as I can just flow through each practise along with the teacher on it.  And it was filmed in and around Vancouver and so I get to enjoy images of home whenever I look up.


----------



## oakapple

I lift a very large teacup up to my mouth first thing in the morning, brimming with hot Twinings tea and a dollop of honey in it.This gets me started for the day. Don't do any official kinds of excercise, but walking and gardening and any shopping and housework seem to keep me fit enough.


----------



## Kath

I hope very much your friend stays brave and strong.  I live in a retirement community where many people cope with health problems (either theirs or their spouse's) every day.  It is a place where there's a good bit of empathy and understanding so it helps to be in a place like this.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Kath said:


> I hope very much your friend stays brave and strong.  I live in a retirement community where many people cope with health problems (either theirs or their spouse's) every day.  It is a place where there's a good bit of empathy and understanding so it helps to be in a place like this.



She -- they -- were living in a retirement community but when he went into care, she had to give it up because she could no longer afford the apartment and moved into my building.  I truly admire her pluck for lack of a better word.  She keeps herself going and she keeps others around her going to.  Organized the card game I go to weekly which has brought half a dozen of us in separate apartments together and made us friends.  She brings a 92yo friend from her former retirement community to join us.  I never would have thought of organizing a card game amongst strangers in the building let alone have the nerve to go ahead and actually see if there were any takers for it.  I think she's sad and lonely sometimes and she misses him just being there with her but she does things to keep herself busy and interacting with people.  I think as long as she does that she'll be okay.


----------



## rider1046

Enjoyed reading about everyones workouts and even though this thread is several months old, thought I would add mine.
Since I retired, I let myself get in pretty sorry shape from what I had been. This past July, I decided to remedy that. Enrolled in a local gym and since July 27th, have been hitting it four days a week, Mon-Tues and Thurs-Fri. Do an hour of exercises with weights, then an hour on a treadmill walking 3.5-4.5 mph at 1% - 10% incline. Five minute warmup, ten minute cooldown, and 45 minutes of walking as fast as I can. Depending on incline, I wind up with 3.5-4.5 miles covered, an average of about 16 miles a week. 
Wednesdays and weekends, I manage to stay pretty busy. We have a state park within 5 miles of us with trails that run up to 11 miles and inclines up to 10% and it's pretty quiet and peaceful there, except for the deer and turkeys. It's a favorite strolling area for me.


----------



## RadishRose

I've started walking my dog again, but short walks. Hip is a bother. after a few surgeries, THEN a lower back explosion, THEN an inflamed Achilles tendon... I got very little walking done. Things have gotten better so I'm at the walking again, plan to increase distance in stages.


----------



## Bobw235

I think walking (very briskly) for exercise is the one that I come back to over and over.  I do want to lift weights more and get started with yoga on a regular basis.  Right now I'm having knee pain and low back and hip pain, which seems to be exacerbated by the walking, so I have to be careful not to overdo it.  Now that we're into the cooler weather, I expect that when my wife heals from her recent surgery, we'll be out on our bikes more often.  And of course, with winter not too far off, there's my least favorite exercise:  shoveling tons of the white stuff.


----------



## Denise1952

I love to walk as well Bob, especially if there is even a slight incline.  I like putting on clothes ( I hung onto thank goodness) and having them fit again  I also had very, high cholestrol last Summer, 399, I guess that's not from foods my doc said, but genetic, so lots of water, sort of a Mediterranian Diet, and walking has helped a lot  I want to enjoy my life.  Getting old is a have-to, but some illness can be controlled by us if we work at it denise


----------



## drifter

I'm back in some I thought I'd never wear again. Glad I kept them.


----------



## jujube

Today, without even going to the gym, I will:

Stretch my budget.
Jog my memory.
Jump to conclusions.
Bend someone's ear.
Lift a cup.
Twist off a bottle cap.
Punch in some computer data.
And then I'll take a nap.


----------



## Denise1952

jujube said:


> Today, without even going to the gym, I will:
> 
> Stretch my budget.
> Jog my memory.
> Jump to conclusions.
> Bend someone's ear.
> Lift a cup.
> Twist off a bottle cap.
> Punch in some computer data.
> And then I'll take a nap.



Hey, you'll certainly burn some brain-calories, lol


----------



## fureverywhere

I remember one night at closing time all of the employees were walking down a darkened hallway. A mix of ages and activity levels but still very physically demanding for almost everyone. The fellow next to me said " We look like Night of the Living Dead!"


----------



## Denise1952

I can see that, did you see WWZ?  Good flic for a zombie movie, LOL!


----------



## jujube

nwlady said:


> I can see that, did you see WWZ?  Good flic for a zombie movie, LOL!



Better than I expected.  I loved the book and was afraid they'd slaughter it for the movie, but it was pretty near a different story.  All except for the zombies, of course.


----------



## Denise1952

I found this on Pinterest this a.m. and wanted to say these are the types of exercise I do at home.  NOT all of these, not yet anyway, and I modify them to my ability.  or lack thereof, lol  I like doing these because they work, especially at toning/strengthening muscles, improving muscle, and just getting me to loosin up and relax.

the mat is the only piece of "equipment" I use, and I can do these naked if I want, lol  I like doing my exercises alone, no gyms, and no monthly fee  These are just a few of probably a hundred, different exercises a person can do.  I only do them maybe 10 minutes, but if I am in the mood, and in no hurry, I can do a few more denise

PS I'm motivated by the way I feel physically, and mentally after losing 22 pounds, and 5 inches of fat.


----------



## RadishRose

Yeah, right.
But i have to say, you look great Denise.


----------



## SenseiPapa

I work out 5 mornings a week.  Three days of 1 hour circuit training (exercycle and Bowflex resistance training) and two days of biking (at least 1 hour, sometimes more).  Each of these is followed by a full or partial kata, then stretching.  My motivation?  I take no medication.  My blood pressure is 75/118.  I'm nearly 70 and in better shape than I was at 60 when I started studying karate.  Doc says its my exercise regimen.  Oh, and almost every evening includes a wee dram of single malt.  Regardless of what Doc says, I think it's the single malt that keeps me youngnthego:


----------



## Denise1952

sounds good to me.  Sometimes use it or lose it is true


----------



## Pookie

I ride my bike with my dog. If I don't, she complains.


----------



## fureverywhere

Oy the plank pictures make me hurt. Me just getting down on the floor takes some doing. But today I was proud...despite this blinking ankle pain I managed to get up to 35 on my FitBit friend list. That's out of around 300 people of all ages and genders. Pretty impressive considering the limp...pass the Aspercreme, I'm cooked.


----------



## chic

fureverywhere said:


> Oy the plank pictures make me hurt. Me just getting down on the floor takes some doing. But today I was proud...despite this blinking ankle pain I managed to get up to 35 on my FitBit friend list. That's out of around 300 people of all ages and genders. Pretty impressive considering the limp...pass the Aspercreme, I'm cooked.



Arnica is a natural pain killing remedy you could try instead of aspercreme. I buy it at Whole Foods supermarkets in the homeopathic aisle. Works for me.

You're doing well, Fur. Keep it up.


----------



## Ameriscot

fureverywhere said:


> Oy the plank pictures make me hurt. Me just getting down on the floor takes some doing. But today I was proud...despite this blinking ankle pain I managed to get up to 35 on my FitBit friend list. That's out of around 300 people of all ages and genders. Pretty impressive considering the limp...pass the Aspercreme, I'm cooked.



I do the forward plank on forearms (not pictured).  I have tried the side plank but it always feels like I'm going to pull a muscle.  So for my side (core) I do the dips with a dumbbell.  Also do the bridge which is good for core.


----------



## Denise1952

Hey, good for you guys.  I don't do either of these "yet", but I do lunges, squats and some upper body stuff (minimal due to a bad rotater cuff that I hope gets more strength as I go).  I can't remember if I already mentioned this here, but yessssss, on you doing exercises!! wtg!! denise


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Hey, good for you guys.  I don't do either of these "yet", but I do lunges, squats and some upper body stuff (minimal due to a bad rotater cuff that I hope gets more strength as I go).  I can't remember if I already mentioned this here, but yessssss, on you doing exercises!! wtg!! denise



I do a big variety of muscle building exercises.  I've had rotator cuff trouble before so part of my routine is keeping those muscles strong.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh geez, I'm hoping AS  Mine hurts so bad some days I want to cry (like that'll help).  They x-rayed and just said some arthritis in there, and sent me to physical therapy.  If it isn't getting better, they will do an MRI I guess.  No injury, but maybe overuse I am thinking.  Sometimes in aches clear down to my hand??  Is any of that familiar??


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Oh geez, I'm hoping AS  Mine hurts so bad some days I want to cry (like that'll help).  They x-rayed and just said some arthritis in there, and sent me to physical therapy.  If it isn't getting better, they will do an MRI I guess.  No injury, but maybe overuse I am thinking.  Sometimes in aches clear down to my hand??  Is any of that familiar??



Aww, sorry.  I know how painful that is.  I hurt mine the first time in the mid 90's.  Then again in early 2000's.  Only occasionally get a twinge, but it always in the rotator cuff area, never my hands.  Hope you get it fixed!!


----------



## Denise1952

thanks am, I will keep doing what I can, and sure it will help hope hope hope


----------



## Agman

*Ten years ago we remodeled a 100 year old stone building that was here at the ranch when we bought it and made a Home Gym out of it.  Counting the membership fees at the fitness center and the gas needed to make the 80 mile round trip, the Home Gym remodeling paid for itself in 4 years.  In a typical week I run on the treadmill on Monday, lift weights on Tuesday, take Wednesday off to rest, and then start the whole process all over again on Thursday.  We enjoy having our own fitness center and love having it available whenever the notion strikes us.  Our dirt county road provides us with a fantastic way to run, jog, or simply walk while watching wildlife and wild flowers when weather permits.  
*


----------



## Ameriscot

I go to the gym at least 3 times a week.  And unless I've got a lot of groceries to buy, I take the bus which goes past my house every hour and is free. I spend that time on the bus - 40 mins each way - reading my kindle.  

At home I do muscle work 3 times a week.  Dumbbells, ankle weights, floor exercises for abs, core, etc, lunges, squats, etc. 

I have a lot of stamina, strong heart and lungs, I'm sure I've got good bone density, have muscle which makes calorie burning more efficient. I won't stop my current routines unless I'm forced to by health or injury.


----------



## MN Ryder

I have a free weight home gym & do squats, deadlifts, bench, preacher curls, etc, all high rep, relatively low weight (due to heart complications).  I have a upper body lift day, elliptical day (+ 5 miles), back & bicep day, then elliptical day again with a day or 2 break between each when needed. When I lift I listen to pod casts, makes an hour go by real quick.   In addition I take care of our 4 horses & mule, lifting bales, cleaning up on a daily basis and of course maintaining fence lines, vehicles & equipment.  Get some outdoor recreation in when I can, ice fishing & snow shoeing & cross country skiing if there's enough snow, fishing via canoe & fly fishing in the summer.  Big motivation is that I bought a palomino yearling this fall as a future replacement for my aging mare quarterhorse, so I need to be fit to ride her for many years to come.


----------



## Ameriscot

MN Ryder said:


> I have a free weight home gym & do squats, deadlifts, bench, preacher curls, etc, all high rep, relatively low weight (due to heart complications).  I have a upper body lift day, elliptical day (+ 5 miles), back & bicep day, then elliptical day again with a day or 2 break between each when needed. When I lift I listen to pod casts, makes an hour go by real quick.   In addition I take care of our 4 horses & mule, lifting bales, cleaning up on a daily basis and of course maintaining fence lines, vehicles & equipment.  Get some outdoor recreation in when I can, ice fishing & snow shoeing & cross country skiing if there's enough snow, fishing via canoe & fly fishing in the summer.  Big motivation is that I bought a palomino yearling this fall as a future replacement for my aging mare quarterhorse, so I need to be fit to ride her for many years to come.



Sounds like a well rounded workout routine!


----------



## 911

I belong to LA Fitness. I make a point to go there twice a week. One session I work on my upper body and the other session I use to work on my lower body. I also jog on my treadmill here at home twice per week. All totaled, I spend about 5-6 hours a week working out. I also swim laps at LA Fitness now and then, but only if my wife goes along to swim.


----------



## oldman

I went out for my jog this morning and I was shocked by the temperature change. Yesterday, it was almost 70 degrees here. When I went out at 9:00 a.m. the temperature was 39 degrees. I had to go back inside and change into warmer clothes. This has been a really strange fall and winter. I guess the weatherman is blaming it on El Nino. I had heard back in August or September that it was supposed to be a mild winter. OK by me.


----------



## Yaya

I am going to start an exercise plan today. I think your list of exercises looks perfect for me. You certainly look healthy in your photo.


----------



## fureverywhere

Today I got a bit organized. I'm sure some people would go into their electronic devices and make spreadsheets or something. Just a pen and empty notebook. Oh and tiny holiday stickers. I numbered five spaces for each day of the month. 
Em on time                                                   pups
1                                                              pups
2                                                                                                                               FT
3

An explanation-prying my kid up and to school on time
three applications a day for employment
walk the pups
Did my Fit Bit buzz is nice but optional

Everything done in the day gets a sticker. 7 stickers equals a book. So up to four books a month. We can bribe ourselves too.


----------



## Quartz

I take Taekwondo 3 times a week and walk on the days I don't have class. Also do a little weight lifting and practicing TKD here at home. I first took it when I was in my 60's. then when the economy hit the skids, the dojang went bankrupt. I couldn't find another I liked until about 3 years ago. In the meantime I had had surgery for ovarian cancer followed by Chemo, so needed a way to get back in shape. Went looking for a dojang and found one about 10 miles away. I had gone as far ass 2nd degree Black belt in my first and just completed 3rd degree last summer. I really enjoy it and it has helped me get back my strength and balance. This coming August it will be 5 years since my surgery and I can be considered cured (of that particular cancer, anyway)


----------



## Ameriscot

Quartz said:


> I take Taekwondo 3 times a week and walk on the days I don't have class. Also do a little weight lifting and practicing TKD here at home. I first took it when I was in my 60's. then when the economy hit the skids, the dojang went bankrupt. I couldn't find another I liked until about 3 years ago. In the meantime I had had surgery for ovarian cancer followed by Chemo, so needed a way to get back in shape. Went looking for a dojang and found one about 10 miles away. I had gone as far ass 2nd degree Black belt in my first and just completed 3rd degree last summer. I really enjoy it and it has helped me get back my strength and balance. This coming August it will be 5 years since my surgery and I can be considered cured (of that particular cancer, anyway)



Sounds good!  Good to hear that you are nearly in the clear for the cancer.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife

Exercise isn't one of my strong points.  Oh it used to be.  I loved to walk at one time but the arthritis just doesn't let me do much any longer.  My knee and spine and shoulders are just too painful.  I try to keep generally busy several days a week in an attempt to compensate.  Can't take the Ibuprofen any longer and Tylenol is a joke.  Don't want to be on narcotics or the Cox meds.  Am recently trying Curcumin to see if it might help return me to a more active life.


----------



## Donna V

I do 2 classes at the Y 5 days a week. I also have a recumbent  bike at home that I use several times a week.


----------



## Ameriscot

Donna V said:


> I do 2 classes at the Y 5 days a week. I also have a recumbent  bike at home that I use several times a week.



Good for you!  What type of classes do you do, Donna?


----------



## Capt Lightning

Back in my work days, we had a gym and a group of us went regularly at lunch time.  I think it was very important that a group of us went for mutual support and encouragement.  Then one day, a colleague who joined the company the same day as me, had a heart attack and died in the gym.  He was only 42, a non smoker, a member of the lifeboat crew and didn't drink. He was otherwise as fit as a "butcher's dog".  That scared us a bit.

Now, most of my exercise is from hill walking, gardening, cycling etc..  My motivation is to try to stay healthy.

(I used to be a judo blue belt. A nurse once told me that it didn't count as exercise!  I don't think that she counted as a nurse)


----------



## Bobw235

Even on our stay away from home, we've been using the exercise room.  A bit of cardio and weight training each day has been helpful in offsetting the extra calories we consume while away from home.  I love feeling myself getting more fit and having more energy.  My wife has joined me and is often the one to say "let's go to the gym."


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> Even on our stay away from home, we've been using the exercise room.  A bit of cardio and weight training each day has been helpful in offsetting the extra calories we consume while away from home.  I love feeling myself getting more fit and having more energy.  My wife has joined me and is often the one to say "let's go to the gym."



Very good, Bob!  Good that your wife is getting motivated as well.  Nice to do it together.

I joined a gym in Thailand and went 3 days a week every week for 3 months except for the week we went away for 3 days.  I love the feeling of building muscle, especially when I can move up to the next heaviest dumbbell.


----------



## ossian

I think this counts as my first 'real' post.

Nowadays, I mostly cycle. During the week, I will cycle several times. Most trips will be 20/30 miles. In winter, I am not so often as it can get pretty wet and windy here. Previously, I climbed things called Munros in Scotland. Those are hills and mountains which exceed 3000ft. There are 280 odds of them and I have done about 210. Now, I usually only climb smaller hills.

I also garden quite a bit. And in my heavy clay soil, that counts as exercise. Believe me.


----------



## Bobw235

ossian said:


> I think this counts as my first 'real' post.
> 
> Nowadays, I mostly cycle. During the week, I will cycle several times. Most trips will be 20/30 miles. In winter, I am not so often as it can get pretty wet and windy here. Previously, I climbed things called Munros in Scotland. Those are hills and mountains which exceed 3000ft. There are 280 odds of them and I have done about 210. Now, I usually only climb smaller hills.
> 
> I also garden quite a bit. And in my heavy clay soil, that counts as exercise. Believe me.



I cannot wait to get out on my bike this year, especially now that I'm retired.  We have some great bike paths in our area which will be perfect for cycling during the less crowded weekdays.  Now that my knees are healthier, the cycling doesn't bother them.  I too will be working on some planting areas around my home, a large one is on a hill and it does give a great workout.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> I think this counts as my first 'real' post.
> 
> Nowadays, I mostly cycle. During the week, I will cycle several times. Most trips will be 20/30 miles. In winter, I am not so often as it can get pretty wet and windy here. Previously, I climbed things called Munros in Scotland. Those are hills and mountains which exceed 3000ft. There are 280 odds of them and I have done about 210. Now, I usually only climb smaller hills.
> 
> I also garden quite a bit. And in my heavy clay soil, that counts as exercise. Believe me.



Are you planning on climbing the remaining 70 munros?

Already commented about biking on your intro thread.  

Gardening certainly does count as exercise - my husband is our gardener and is very fit.


----------



## ossian

Bobw235 said:


> I cannot wait to get out on my bike this year, especially now that I'm retired.  We have some great bike paths in our area which will be perfect for cycling during the less crowded weekdays.  Now that my knees are healthier, the cycling doesn't bother them.  I too will be working on some planting areas around my home, a large one is on a hill and it does give a great workout.


We have a few paths around my area, Bobw, but I am lucky that the roads are pretty quiet, so I use both. 

I have been staring at an area of shrubs in the middle of my front lawn for some months now. It is filled with things such as forsythia, conifers and other hardy shrubs. I am trying to pluck up the courage to attack it with the chainsaw and pruners. However, it out stares me and I am letting it win meanwhile


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Are you planning on climbing the remaining 70 munros?
> 
> Already commented about biking on your intro thread.
> 
> Gardening certainly does count as exercise - my husband is our gardener and is very fit.


I dont see it happening now, Ameriscot. The remaining ones are pretty remote and I have lost my fitness.  If you know the Highlands well, the ones that remain for me are in Fisherfield, Skye, Knoydart and some parts of Torridon.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> I dont see it happening now, Ameriscot. The remaining ones are pretty remote and I have lost my fitness.  If you know the Highlands well, the ones that remain for me are in Fisherfield, Skye, Knoydart and some parts of Torridon.



I've done mainly local hiking, plus on Skye and Glencoe.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> We have a few paths around my area, Bobw, but I am lucky that the roads are pretty quiet, so I use both.
> 
> I have been staring at an area of shrubs in the middle of my front lawn for some months now. It is filled with things such as forsythia, conifers and other hardy shrubs. I am trying to pluck up the courage to attack it with the chainsaw and pruners. However, it out stares me and I am letting it win meanwhile



Are you familiar with the Sustrans bike trails?  We've done the one from Gourock through to Glasgow twice.  Mostly bike trail but also some roads but not many major ones.  We prefer the ones that are mainly countryside and villages.  

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/scotland

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/route-75


----------



## Wrigley's

I swim at my buddy's condo pool every weekday afternoon, or sometimes evening. Depends on his work hours. I don't do it on the weekends because he's home then.
The motivation is it's fun, it feels good, it's good for me. Plus I have to go there and walk his dog anyway.


----------



## mathjak107

i was diabetic and now am just prediabetic  with no meds .   i run 5 miles non stop every other day and weight lift the days i don't run . so far so good , i am off lipitor , my blood pressure went from high to actually low and sugar is in the high normal range . i am pretty careful about eating sugar and carbs but i do  have some goodies  every so often .

the good news is at 63 i am in the best shape of my life .


----------



## tnthomas

mathjak107,
Great to hear, keep up the good wok!


----------



## Don M.

mathjak107 said:


> i was diabetic and now am just prediabetic  with no meds .   i run 5 miles non stop every other day and weight lift the days i don't run . so far so good , i am off lipitor , my blood pressure went from high to actually low and sugar is in the high normal range . i am pretty careful about eating sugar and carbs but i do  have some goodies  every so often .
> 
> the good news is at 63 i am in the best shape of my life .



I'll be 74 in a few days, and I am convinced that there is NO substitute for a good daily exercise routine, as we get older.  I do gobs of moderately heavy outdoor work every day that the weather permits, and on bad weather days, I work out on a small home gym in the basement.  Sitting in front of the TV all day is a sure recipe for health problems.


----------



## Butterfly

With my new hips, I was told not to run because of the high impact.  But I walk every day and have a treadmill so I can do it even in lousy weather -- like now when it is SOO hot outside.


----------



## mathjak107

those tread mills hold a lot of clothes too .


----------



## Bobw235

I'm at the gym about 3-4 times per week and do a mix of cardio and strength training. I'm running on the treadmill, but I also switch between the elliptical and rowing machines to vary my routines. I spend about an hour on each visit which gives me a good workout. Today I did some interval training on the treadmill, mixing walking on an incline with running on a flat surface.


----------



## BaseballGal

I do exercises recommended by my physiotherapist, including pushups. I do them three times a day (about 35 minutes plus 20 full pushups each time), everyday. I also bike in the gym, but not as often as I should.


----------



## mathjak107

i find i kind of leveled out now . things are no longer measured in gains in size but are measured more as what i am not losing in strength .

while my arms are kind of staying the same size they are no longer getting bigger as they did over the last 15 years .

this is me in the orange .


----------



## AprilT

I do a lot of arm curls, spoon up, spoon down, spoon up, spoon down.


----------



## Debby

BaseballGal said:


> I do exercises recommended by my physiotherapist, including pushups. I do them three times a day (about 35 minutes plus 20 full pushups each time), everyday. I also bike in the gym, but not as often as I should.




That's great that you're doing the pushups BaseballGal.  I do them too and they've given me better core strength and they're fabulous for toning your arms too.  I figure that they probably help bone strength so if I fall off a chair, there's a pretty good chance I won't break my arm or collar bone or something!


----------



## mathjak107

i shattered my collerbone a few years ago . got hit by a car on my bike . i did a 70 mile mountain biking trip and didn't get a scratch . i was washing the bike when i got home and went to work the lube in to the chain .

i got hit by a car backing out of a driveway .

i told everyone i shattered it on the trip , no glory in getting hit by a car in a driveway


----------



## Lon

Swim, walk & climb stairs several times a day


----------



## Wren

Reading this thread I suspect I'm the laziest person on here ! I walk every day, use the stairs instead of the lift, and everyday activity like housework, shopping etc. but that's it I'm afraid...


----------



## BaseballGal

Debby said:


> That's great that you're doing the pushups BaseballGal.  I do them too and they've given me better core strength and they're fabulous for toning your arms too.  I figure that they probably help bone strength so if I fall off a chair, there's a pretty good chance I won't break my arm or collar bone or something!



I have osteoarthritis of the spine and the pushups and other exercises strengthen my back and joints, give me much more flexibility, and, best of all, keep me pain free. They take up a significant part of my day (2 hours) but I use the time while exercising to listen to podcasts or watch videos.


----------



## HazyDavey

Been going to a gym just down the road from me around four times a week. Lately, it's been the treadmill, then stretching, takes about one hour. My motivation comes from my Mom, she walked and exercised long after she retired.


----------



## fureverywhere

What I like about FitBit is it can be like a game. I have a Flex and you can set your daily number of steps high or low. I set them in the mid-high range. Then you get five little lights that flicker as you reach your daily target. It's a nice feeling when you think well you're at 4 now, walk the pups and your band will buzz...motivates me. Oh and I like the leaderboard...you can make virtual friends and compete. When you're at fifty out of three hundred people of all ages and abilities that's a good feeling!


----------



## Debby

mathjak107 said:


> i shattered my collerbone a few years ago . got hit by a car on my bike . i did a 70 mile mountain biking trip and didn't get a scratch . i was washing the bike when i got home and went to work the lube in to the chain .
> 
> i got hit by a car backing out of a driveway .
> 
> i told everyone i shattered it on the trip , no glory in getting hit by a car in a driveway




Oh the human ego.....a motivator par excellence!  So that must have hurt like a b****!  Was it on the right side or left and how long before you could get back to your usual exercise routine?


----------



## debbie in seattle

I walk and do as much physical activity as possible, gardening, etc.    My motivator is my husband.   Every morning we walk about 3 miles.    There are days I don't feel like it, but he's there with shoes on his feet  raring to go, so I go.


----------



## Ruthanne

debbie in seattle said:


> I walk and do as much physical activity as possible, gardening, etc.    My motivator is my husband.   Every morning we walk about 3 miles.    There are days I don't feel like it, but he's there with shoes on his feet  raring to go, so I go.


Can I borrow him?  I have no motivation.nthego:


----------



## Debby

debbie in seattle said:


> I walk and do as much physical activity as possible, gardening, etc.    My motivator is my husband.   Every morning we walk about 3 miles.    There are days I don't feel like it, but he's there with shoes on his feet  raring to go, so I go.




Same here!  Except my husband and I split the responsibility.  Sometimes he inspires, sometimes I do.  But you know, I said to him a few days ago when we were walking the dog, that it was a good thing we have the dog because lately I've been wanting to just sleep.  I can sleep a full night and I get just exhausted and sleepy and can have a two hour sleep mid day and then fall asleep instantly by 11:00.  Lately I've been wanting to sleep my days away.  And it's not like I'm working hard....

So yes, the husband and the dog...I need them both for motivation.


----------



## happytime

Ameriscot; I to am an freak when it comes to exercise. I joined a gym at 21 an never stopped going. I'm now 66 an when I got real sick with cancer all my Doc's asked ''HOW OLD ARE YOU''.
eVEN THO i HAD A ROUGH ROAD AHEAD IT MADE ME SMILE. my main Doc said it's probably one of the things that kept me from dying. It was stage 4b colon cancer an they gave me very little hope,but I
survived. But they couldn't get over the great shape I was in. I work with a trainer 2 days a week. What motivates me is the fact that it really makes me feel great. I don't have a bad back I don't have the aches an pains my friends experience
That in it self is such a blessing an having a trainer . I think that is a big key to successful workouts an it motivates me to not stand up my trainer. She was at one time a body builder.
I have no desire to become that but I like being a size 7,which I was in high school. It's going to let us live till we are 90,lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

happytime said:


> Ameriscot; I to am an freak when it comes to exercise. I joined a gym at 21 an never stopped going. I'm now 66 an when I got real sick with cancer all my Doc's asked ''HOW OLD ARE YOU''.
> eVEN THO i HAD A ROUGH ROAD AHEAD IT MADE ME SMILE. my main Doc said it's probably one of the things that kept me from dying. It was stage 4b colon cancer an they gave me very little hope,but I
> survived. But they couldn't get over the great shape I was in. I work with a trainer 2 days a week. What motivates me is the fact that it really makes me feel great. I don't have a bad back I don't have the aches an pains my friends experience
> That in it self is such a blessing an having a trainer . I think that is a big key to successful workouts an it motivates me to not stand up my trainer. She was at one time a body builder.
> I have no desire to become that but I like being a size 7,which I was in high school. It's going to let us live till we are 90,lol.



Glad you got overcame your cancer!  I believe being fit and healthy makes a huge difference in quality of life.  I didn't start working out until 40 and I'm 64 now.


----------



## Brookswood

I do not like to exercise. I find it boring.     I cannot relate to people who enjoy a good workout at a gym.

I exercise 5-6 days a week. I do it because I feel better afterwards and it has many health benefits.

But, I still don't enjoy it.


----------



## happytime

At lest your honest about it Brookswood, that's kind of funny. So if you do workout 5-6 days a week that's alot. What is it you do


----------



## exwisehe

Well, I try to ride a little bit every day, even if its only 4 or 5 miles.  Thank the dear Lord, my health is still pretty good.
This relaxes me and helps me to sleep better.


----------



## Brookswood

happytime said:


> At lest your honest about it Brookswood, that's kind of funny. So if you do workout 5-6 days a week that's alot. What is it you do




Most gym rats would not describe what I do as a workout.   What I do is bicycle or walk vigorously 2-3 days a week.   Then I do a few stretching and simple weight bearing exercises the other 2-3 days.  Simple and quick. No trips to the gym, no special equipment other than the bike, shoes and a few dumbbells. 

If I do a lot of gardening or a lot of physical work, I skip the strength exercises for one day.


----------



## GregM

*What do you do for exercise? What motivates you to do it?*



> What do you do for exercise?  What motivates you to do it?



I took up cycling again after many years of not riding. I joined a couple of cycling clubs who organise social rides and long rides. I have 2 road bikes and have had a few more before selling those to update to newer bikes. I log my rides and my best year I rode 28,500km and usually average 25,000 km a year but this year I found the cold weather in winter was just to much and since I started getting chilblains in my feet a couple of years ago I decided I couldn't handle cold days any longer.

Riding has kept me fit and kept the weight off and I like the company on the group rides. I found it very addictive and it's really enjoyable. I've ridden the Around The Bay ride here in Melbourne 5 times and done some other organised rides.

If it wasn't for cycling I would get quite bored I imagine. 

I also like taking our little dog Molly for a walk and I like gardening.

Greg


----------



## Carla

I walk daily and also do some strengthening/stretching exercises.


----------



## Byrd

I do some stretching in the mornings occasionally. But often enough I can't be bothered to. I'm feeling my back paying me back for my laziness already, but what the heck.


----------



## Ameriscot

Brookswood said:


> I do not like to exercise. I find it boring.     I cannot relate to people who enjoy a good workout at a gym.
> 
> I exercise 5-6 days a week. I do it because I feel better afterwards and it has many health benefits.
> 
> But, I still don't enjoy it.



I can't say I LOVE working out at the gym or doing my muscle work and dumbbells at home.  I'd rather be sitting on a beach with an icy, fruity cocktail.  I choose songs I like and put them on my ipod to workout to which helps.  I also turn on the tv screen to the news on some of the gym machines and read the closed captioning on the bottom.  

The fact that I can do a good workout and lift heavy dumbbells, etc etc makes up for any boredom or struggle or sweat.

There's usually the same group of people when I go in - most in their 60's and 70's - so we have a wee chat sometimes, or at least greet each other.


----------



## Ameriscot

george said:


> For me the gym is the fountain of youth, I wouldn't trade it for anything. I can spot the difference after each and every workout. Keep pumping iron forever.



True.  Most don't realize how important muscle work is, or getting your heart rate up.  Too many assume just 'going for a walk' is good enough.  It isn't.  If that's all someone can do due to physical problems, fine.  But otherwise, get it moving!


----------



## drifter

I use a pedler with feet and hands, rubber band workout and walk a bit. I also do a thirty minute workout with a harmonica(for my lungs).


----------



## Kath

I walk my dog three times a day - and I count all my chores as exercise as well.


----------



## pattyluvshealth

Hi all,

I think one thing that motivates me the most is knowing that physical exercise can decrease fall risk in the future and prevent chronic illnesses. I believe that resistance training through the use of free weights is the most the efficient in helping me maintain my physical fitness. I think another way I stay motivated is understanding that contrary to societal belief, our bodies are still able to work out as a younger adult's would if we maintain a regular workout. What are your thoughts on a social group workout to stay motivated for keeping up with fitness?


----------



## Marie5656

I walk, mainly.  Have not bee physically able to run in years. Same for on the floor exercises, as my limitations do not always allow me to get back up onto my feet.  Another thing I do, and I know this sounds odd, is do to the physical therapy department of the place where I work.  They have a set of PT steps...there are 5 steps going up, then you go a couple steps and there are 5 steps going down.  There is a railing on both sides.  I use that too.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm sure I've listed my workouts here somewhere since I started the thread.  Currently my gym is closed for refurbishment but my workouts at the gym 3 times a week were:
30 minutes intense spin bike 
15 minutes HIIT on elliptical
10 minutes on rowing machine
4 sets of 12 on 4 upper body resistance machines
Plus my home workouts:
4 sets x 12 of 12 routines on dumbbells for upper body - 3 times a week (dumbbells range from 3 - 8 kg - 6.6 to 17.6 lbs)
4 sets of 10 routines for lower body using dumbbells or ankle weights or floor exercises

Since my gym is closed my cardio at home is:
45 minutes Tae bo & jump rope or
45 minutes on exercise bike
sometimes power walk 5 miles if the weather is okay

Plus we ride bikes outdoors a lot.  

Yea, I'm doing pretty good for nearly 65, eh?


----------



## bluebreezes

The love of the outdoors keeps me motivated and interested. I walk 3-4 miles a day, and also do one or two of the 7 minute workouts at home and do some weights at home while watching TV. I stay aware of not sitting for too long too.

Reading what others do is also very motivating. Annie, you're awesome!

*Edited to add*: I'm one of those who loves tracking fitness data, so that I can see totals for the week and month, and this provides motivation as well. Being able to see a month view totally shames me into not getting lazy and taking days off unless the weather is horrible. There are many fitness tracker options, and I use an Apple Watch. Not only will it track my route on a map automatically but I'll get total steps, miles, heart rate, elevation gain, pace, temperature and humidity for that workout, active calories (based on my height and weight), and other data. It's fun to compare and visually see improvement on the same trail over time too. It also has an hourly stand reminder, so I can see how many hours in a day I stood for at least a minute. I aim for 12 but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## Loulou

Wow Ameriscot, reading your previous posts your workout is pretty impressive! I try to fit in some walking every day, even if it's just for 15 minutes or so, in addition to two-three "power walks" per week which me and a neighbour have recently started doing. My main motivation is good heart health, and I'm also partial to the odd slice of cake so it's important to get in regular exercise to keep my waistline trim. It's true what they say as well, it does have a certain feel-good element!


----------



## Timetrvlr

I have an recumbent exercise bike in the back room. I pedal every evening for 30 minutes while watching the news on the TV. When the news makes me angry I get a real workout!

I started this when I was 50. At  that time, I couldn't walk very far without a great deal of arthritis knee pain. My Doctor suggested I get a bicycle and ride regularly. He explained that it was a low-impact exercise that would build up muscle over the knees and the exercise would help reduce arthritis pain. I was pretty skeptical; exercising would help arthritic pain? Since it was winter, I bought a cheap exercise bike at Walmart and used it every night until Spring. By then I hated the damn thing so I bought a cheap 18 speed mountain bike at Walmart.

That began my mountain bike hobby. I quickly found out how flabby my muscles  really were. I slowly built up endurance and muscle  on fairly level streets and roads finally graduating to off-road trails. Somewhere along there, I realized that my knees didn't hurt any more and my lungs were repairing themselves after years of smoking and I was having a lot of fun.


----------



## BlondieBoomer

I have a Garmin Vivofit 2 which tracks steps and sleep. It works pretty well for me. I've had it since this last January. 





It will work fine outside 
But it won't count the car
You could go for a ride
You could drive really far 
And when you get out
And ready for fun, it will register steps
In the rain or in sun.

You could walk on the grass
Or could walk on the road
You could walk round a meadow
Or even a toad.
The Garmin will count up the steps that you take
Wherever you go, round a building or lake.

You could wear it while swimming 
It won't count the laps
You could wear it while snoozing
It will count your naps.
When taking a shower on your wrist it can stay
Whatever you're doing, 
Just wear it all day.

All through the day 
Every step it will count
While walking or running
The total will mount.
Compare with your friends
To see who has the most
At the end of the week 
Be the winner y'all toast! « Show Less


----------



## Victor Meldrew

I get my exercise by getting up to go the refrigerator.

Sometimes I'll take a walk around the block a couple of times...


----------



## Victor Meldrew

BlondieBoomer said:


> I have a Garmin Vivofit 2 which tracks steps and sleep. It works pretty well for me. I've had it since this last January.
> 
> View attachment 33590
> 
> 
> 
> It will work fine outside
> But it won't count the car
> You could go for a ride
> You could drive really far
> And when you get out
> And ready for fun, it will register steps
> In the rain or in sun.
> 
> You could walk on the grass
> Or could walk on the road
> You could walk round a meadow
> Or even a toad.
> The Garmin will count up the steps that you take
> Wherever you go, round a building or lake.
> 
> You could wear it while swimming
> It won't count the laps
> You could wear it while snoozing
> It will count your naps.
> When taking a shower on your wrist it can stay
> Whatever you're doing,
> Just wear it all day.
> 
> All through the day
> Every step it will count
> While walking or running
> The total will mount.
> Compare with your friends
> To see who has the most
> At the end of the week
> Be the winner y'all toast! « Show Less



So, did the poetry come with the gizmo?


----------



## Dragonlady

Hi all I'm new as of yesterday (did post to introductions). I 'm 80 years old in a few days and according to the radiologist, have severe C.O.P. D., but I do take Taekwondo -  which is excellent exercise for all areas of the body. I started in the early 90's after my lung cancer surgery. I have a bit of a problem with endurance due to the lung disease, so sparring and jogging is a bit of a problem, but I am relatively strong and flexible for my age. We do kicks, punches (to targets) - I can do 50 jumping jacks - took me a while to work up to it We also do sit ups, push ups, squats plus various stretching exercises. I always found calisthenics  somewhat boring - this is not boring (LOL to me anyway). I do some work at home - I practice the forms and drills and have a kicking bag. I have worked myself up slowly over the course of  intermittent (due to school closings etc.)15 years to a 3rd degree black belt
After my last cancer surgery, I put on about 10 lbs - which I hated so I went back to school (my previous school closed during the economic turn-down and I couldn't find a school I liked) I love the school I'm in now.


----------



## bluebreezes

Dragonlady, that's quite inspiring that you're so active with Taekwondo in your eighties. May you have many more years of enjoying this sport.


----------



## 401Paul

Being outside on a cool evening and going for a long walk through town is quite nice. I try to make that happen at least twice per week. Other than that, 3x per week to the gym for a somewhat light workout with weights and yoga (yogic breathing techniques) 3-4x per week. I like the balance, it keeps the aches and pains away!


----------



## Anita

I live on the third floor of an apartment with no elevator, and I walk about five blocks to the downtown grocery, carrying my groceries back home.  I also pay my utility bills within walking distance.  Need motivates me, but I like that I can do this.  I also do a few exercises in my apartment with 5-lb barbells.  I fell awhile back and tore a shoulder muscle and tendon.  Exercise therapy got me going again directed by my traumatologist and neurologist.


----------



## Kitties

I'm on my feet and walk like crazy at work. What motivates me. Money and providing a home for myself and the cats. I have no energy to do anything else

I'm scared to walk much in public. I was physically attacked on a bike trail. I'm hoping if I ever find a mobile home in an adult park, I can at least feel safe walking there. And I won't be working full time anymore.


----------



## Dragonlady

Kitties said:


> I'm on my feet and walk like crazy at work. What motivates me. Money and providing a home for myself and the cats. I have no energy to do anything else
> 
> I'm scared to walk much in public. I was physically attacked on a bike trail. I'm hoping if I ever find a mobile home in an adult park, I can at least feel safe walking there. And I won't be working full time anymore.


Sounds like a self defense class might be beneficial - not bad exercise either


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Hello my friend.  When I go to the gym, I make sure I do the stationary bike for at least 20 minutes as recommended by my orthopedic specialist. I also like using the elliptical. I very rarely use the treadmill anymore partly because my ortho advised me not to (hard on the knees) and because I'm not up to it after the two other exercises. I also use the ab machines. Sometimes I'll take a walk downtown and I really want to get back to a regimen of dancing for at least 1/2 hour on the days I don't go to the gym. I also have a mini peddler and the EZ Krunch here (do you remember when that came out?). I really to feel it working my abs.


----------



## Debby

Kitties said:


> I'm on my feet and walk like crazy at work. What motivates me. Money and providing a home for myself and the cats. I have no energy to do anything else
> 
> I'm scared to walk much in public. I was physically attacked on a bike trail. I'm hoping if I ever find a mobile home in an adult park, I can at least feel safe walking there. And I won't be working full time anymore.



I'm so sorry to hear that you were assaulted!  That's terrible and I'm sure if that happened to me, like you I'd be worried about going out walking too!  Somebody robbed you of your sense of freedom and that's just wrong.  Do you live near a big city so there's lots of not so nice people about?  

And the self defence class that dragon lady suggested would also give you a sense of confidence I would think.


----------



## Harley

I just joined planet fitness 3 weeks ago, and I've already seen improvements in my blood pressure and back pain. That is what motivated me to go, was to get my blood pressure down as I do not want to be on medication, and I don't really want a shot in my back..

And Kitties, I am so sorry to hear you were attacked. It really isn't safe to walk anywhere by yourself these days. Sad, but true. I hope you can find someone to walk with you, which I know for myself has been hard. My best to you in the future.


----------



## peppermint

Hi Vixen....It's me....:love_heart:

Glad you are getting exercise....


----------



## Harley

Hi Peppermint, I'm trying to be a strong as possible so I can be independent for as long as possible. Yesterday I fell on the ice though, but seem to be okay..It tweaked my back a bit, but will go to gym today, and be careful, I've learned the hard way to be careful.. :love_heart:


----------



## SteveBertrand

Personally, i go to the fitness center and work up with coach, he motivates me and my own results, sometimes my wife motivate, coz she tries to keep her fit too)


----------



## Whisper

I exercise by walking on my treadmill, usually 5 days a week if I can, and lifting light weights a couple days a week. I also started practicing yoga back in October. Oh and I can't forget walking my dog. She needs her exercise too.


----------



## Butterfly

I walk  every day  either on my treadmill or outside -- sometimes both.  Sometimes I do other things as well, but the walking is the basic thing, and I vary the speed and incline.  The treadmill bores me to death, so I find something to watch on TV while I'm doing it.


----------



## Knight

My wife motivates me, 5 days a week we work out. I don't do a 600 calorie burn on the treadmill like she does nor do I stationary bike for 5 miles after that kind of treadmill calorie burn. I do exceed her free weight routine though. That 2 hour a day routine beats hours in a doctors office or going to a pharmacy to pick up a long list of meds. And it is something we can do together. At 73 she still has the body shape she had when she was 18. Me not so much.


----------



## Victor

Exercise? I thought you said "extra fries"


----------



## Camper6

I ride a bike every day that I can depending on the weather.  It's great for exercise and great for balance.

Our town has off road bike and walking paths and you can ride for hours.  The motivation comes from just being outdoors and seeing scenery and wildlife you don't normally see driving a car.  I will take my bike grocery shopping.  I have a carrier on the front of the bike.  I cannot carry much but it doesn't matter because it motivates me to get out and get more the next day.

It's a lot easier on the feet riding a bike.  Walking is good but not as much fun.


----------



## RadishRose

Walk my dog, clean my house and lift my fork.


----------



## Victor Meldrew

I just walk.

Mostly when I go shopping. There are three shopping centers kind of clustered together each with their own parking lot and one is sort of in the middle of the other two. I park my car in the lot at the center one, then walk across the parking lot to one of the other two. I walk while I'm shopping, walk back to the car, put my stuff in the trunk, then walk across the parking lot the other direction to the other one and repeat. I actually get quite a bit of walking in that way believe it or not.

Otherwise, I just go to one of our local parks and walk around a lake a few times.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

I walk at home on my treadmill.:wave:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

I play 18 holes of golf at least 5 days/week.  Usually, it's 6 or 7 days/week.  Home by early afternoon and then it's time to take the dog for a 3 to 4 mile walk.  We 'walk', but we don't let grass grow.  The last time I timed it, we did 3.7 miles in 47 minutes.  Some days the dog has to rest if I need to mow the lawn.  Takes about 45 minutes to mow with a walk-behind mower.

Swore that when I retired, would not sit down in the recliner and die.  The 70+ year old back and knees can sometimes let me know I've stretched my limits on a given day.  No pain.  No gain!


----------



## Anomaly 73

I clear brush and dead trees from our land...to stay fit *and* improve the property. I plant, maintain, and draw preserves from...a large garden. I like tomatoes that taste like tomatoes...*not* cardboard. I swim in our pool every Summer day *over* 80 degrees...because I love it. I won't work out purely for fitness...I need a payoff *beyond* that for motivation.


----------



## Iodine

I go to Walmart and walk around since it is large and has flat floors.  If I can't get over there I walk around our circle drive way which is pretty long and bumpy and has a couple little hills on it.  If I'm at home I listen to my ipod as I walk because music gives me energy.  I bought a couple weights to wrap around my ankles with Velcro which I think are either 3 or 5 pounds each.  I have forgotten to put them on but I'll remember one of these days.


----------



## Pappy

I can still walk, slowly, but I do. Early in the morning, its dark when I start out, when the air is fresh and it's not too hot yet. I enjoy my walks. Gives one time to think and is quite peaceful. When I get back, mamas got the coffee ready and then on to the iPad and the forum.


----------



## Wintermint

I acquired two Border Terriers (not too big and also long lived) specifically for my retirement. Well we got then a few months before, but I just knew I would have to find something to get me out of the house and structure my day and they have proved invaluable for that.  I take them out for an hour and more in the morning - often for a whole morning if we take a trip to the coast or the Lakes. and then 45 mins or so early evenings. They have been a life-saver. 

I was going to a gym several times a week, but I stopped after a bout of flu about three months ago. I keep meaning to get back in the swing of doing that!


----------



## JustBonee

I keep my stationary bike parked in front of the TV so that when I decide to watch,  I exercise...   it works _most_ of the time.


----------



## Camper6

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I play 18 holes of golf at least 5 days/week.  Usually, it's 6 or 7 days/week.  Home by early afternoon and then it's time to take the dog for a 3 to 4 mile walk.  We 'walk', but we don't let grass grow.  The last time I timed it, we did 3.7 miles in 47 minutes.  Some days the dog has to rest if I need to mow the lawn.  Takes about 45 minutes to mow with a walk-behind mower.
> 
> Swore that when I retired, would not sit down in the recliner and die.  The 70+ year old back and knees can sometimes let me know I've stretched my limits on a given day.  No pain.  No gain!



I agree.  One of my bosses told me a long time ago.

We don't wear out, we rust out.  Keep up the good work.  My exercise is bike rides every day for shopping or anything else like medical appointments.

Golf.  I loved it.  I considered it an investment in my health.


----------



## Trade

I do a 2 mile walk at a local nature trail almost every morning. I also do Bench Presses and Dead Lifts with free weights. I do 6 Bench Press workouts in a 4 week period and 3 Dead Lift workouts. So that's 9 free weight workouts in a four week period.


----------



## Camper6

Trade said:


> I do a 2 mile walk at a local nature trail almost every morning. I also do Bench Presses and Dead Lifts with free weights. I do 6 Bench Press workouts in a 4 week period and 3 Dead Lift workouts. So that's 9 free weight workouts in a four week period.



That is good because muscle strength is so important.

I would have to force myself to do weight lifting of any kind.


----------



## Trade

Camper6 said:


> That is good because muscle strength is so important.
> 
> I would have to force myself to do weight lifting of any kind.



It's like any other exercise. It might be hard at the beginning but once you get addicted to it you hate to miss a workout.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Never been inside a gym in my life. 

Have a barbell set at home and do bench presses, lats, and curls ...low weights...high reps.  Also have a Treadmill...hardly ever use it.  Ride my bicycle over neighborhood hills without standing up to pedal.

 I do it all my way.

Me at left, then Wife, then her Brother.  I have a small gut...not a beer belly... not bad for nine squared... I can dig it...

HiDesertHal


----------



## Trade

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Home by early afternoon and then it's time to take the dog for a 3 to 4 mile walk.  We 'walk', but we don't let grass grow.  The last time I timed it, we did 3.7 miles in 47 minutes.



3.7 Miles in 47 minutes! That's less than 13 minutes a mile!  That's amazing! I don't think I've walked that fast sine I was in my 40's. 47 minutes is about how long it takes me to do my 2 mile trail walk these days.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Trade said:


> 3.7 Miles in 47 minutes! That's less than 13 minutes a mile!  That's amazing! I don't think I've walked that fast sine I was in my 40's. 47 minutes is about how long it takes me to do my 2 mile trail walk these days.



Even our 11 year old granddaughter won't walk along.  She says we go entirely too fast!!  If it's too hot, the dog slows down.  I end up having to really coax her to keep up the last half mile or so.  We don't doddle around.


----------



## IKE

Trade said:


> 3.7 Miles in 47 minutes! That's less than 13 minutes a mile!  That's amazing! I don't think I've walked that fast sine I was in my 40's. 47 minutes is about how long it takes me to do my 2 mile trail walk these days.



It's taken a long time to heal enough but I just got back into my predawn walking after taking a tumble and breaking two toes......according to my trucks odometer I'm walking 2.2 miles through the neighborhood and I'm doing it in right at 45 minutes which, to me at least, is doing pretty good.


----------



## Trade

Well this morning I timed our walk at 48 minutes. It's a 2 mile trail according to the Kiosk at the trailhead. On those rare occasions when I walk in the neighborhood I do 2 miles in about 40 minutes. It's a little faster on an asphalt street than an earth trail through the woods, but it's not as nice and it's harder on the body. I'm subject to Achilles tendonitis flare ups so mother earth is my preferred walking surface. Plus I'm going to use my Achilles tendonitis thing as an excuse for being slow.


----------



## drifter

I didn't walk this morning. I have not yet recovered from my walk yesterday when I walked almost a block and back. I'll get to it next week.


----------



## HiDesertHal

What do I do for Exercise?  I use these:

What's my Motivation?  When I feel like it!

HDH


----------



## Trade

HiDesertHal said:


> What do I do for Exercise?  I use these:
> 
> What's my Motivation?  When I feel like it!
> 
> HDH



That's outstanding Hal!

Use it or lose it. And that goes double for us old farts. 

At 70, I'm still going strong with the free weights myself. I hope to be still doing it when I am your age. 


Here is my stuff:


----------



## Lara

You guys are doing great! My daughter clocked me. I walked a brisk 8 miles up and down hills over the course of a day...does that count?  Well, we had to stop in between for mint juleps and seafood...and a little outdoor market shopping nthego::sunshine::shrug:


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> You guys are doing great! My daughter clocked me. I walked a brisk 8 miles up and down hills over the course of a day...does that count?  Well, we had to stop in between for mint juleps and seafood...and a little outdoor market shopping nthego::sunshine::shrug:



I like your style of exercise.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Trade said:


> That's outstanding Hal!
> 
> Use it or lose it. And that goes double for us old farts.
> 
> At 70, I'm still going strong with the free weights myself. I hope to be still doing it when I am your age.
> 
> 
> Here is my stuff:
> 
> 
> View attachment 39123
> 
> View attachment 39124
> 
> View attachment 39125
> 
> View attachment 39126


 I use *light *weights and many quick reps.

For bench presses I use 65 pounds with 20 reps in rapid succession, usng synchronized breathing.

At age 81, I won't use weights that are a strain to lift.  My workouts last about 1 minute.

THAT SINGER SEWING MACHINE IS A TREASURE!  You should keep it in the house where temp. and humidity are controlled.

HDH


----------



## Trade

HiDesertHal said:


> I use *light *weights and many quick reps.
> 
> For bench presses I use 65 pounds with 20 reps in rapid succession, usng synchronized breathing.



I do just the opposite. My usual bench press workout is a 12 set pyramid at 4 minute intervals as follows:


 20 KG (44 lbs.) X10
35 KG (77 lbs.) X 8
50 Kg (110 lbs.) X 6
65 KG (143 lbs) X 4
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 2

Takes me 45 minutes.

I'm currently doing those twice a week on Mondays and Fridays. 

This is loosely based on a routine of an old school power lifter named Doug Hepburn

For dead lifts I also do 12 sets, with the first 4 sets at 5 minute intervals and the next 8 sets at 3 minute intervals.  

60 KG (132 lbs.) X8
72.5 KG (159 lbs.) X 6
85 Kg (187 lbs.) X 4
97.5 KG (214 lbs) X 2
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3
80 KG (176 lbs.) X 3

Takes me 42 minutes.

These I do once a week on Wednesday.

This workout is loosely based on a routine developed by another powerlifter, Ed Coan.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Well, Trade...when you get to my age, weakness increases exponentially, so if you over-tax yourself, death will be Nature's way of telling you to slow down!

HDH


----------



## Trade

HiDesertHal said:


> Well, Trade...when you get to my age, weakness increases exponentially, so if you over-tax yourself, death will be Nature's way of telling you to slow down!
> 
> HDH



True. By the time I reach your age the only thing I may be bench pressing are daises in some cut rate boneyard.

But I'm going to hang in there as long as I can.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Trade said:


> True. By the time I reach your age the only thing I may be bench pressing are daises in some cut rate boneyard.
> 
> But I'm going to hang in there as long as I can.



That's admirable, Trade...just reduce your workload as you age!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Trade

HiDesertHal said:


> just reduce your workload as you age!
> HiDesertHal



Father time isn't giving me a choice in that. 

I started lifting weights at age 58 and I peaked at around 63-64. Since then I've been slowly losing strength in spite of working out regularly. But I'm still quite a bit stronger than I was when I started at age 58.


----------



## WhatInThe

Like that dumbbell collection. Have an olympic bar that rarely gets used. I've been building my dumb bell collection. Right now I'm having luck with Ty Bo type workouts using the lighter dumb bells. It helps with cardio and basic strength. Just have to watch my shoulders


----------



## Shalimar

T'ai Chi, and swimming laps at a friend's large indoor saltwater pool. Motivation? Not to end up immobile. I'd rather die.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Show us pictures of Seniors in their 80's doing such exercises instead of chicks in their 20's...then it would be meaningful!

HDH


----------



## Swimmer

Love your avatar


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I walk, but with the bad knee, walking very far does not work good anymore. We have a Silver and Fit membership that comes with our Medicare Advantage, and we go to the fitness center almost every day. I swim and do water exercises, and this works really good for me because I can do more in the water, and I love swimming. I found some excellent water exercises to do for my knee, and it is much more supple now, and youtube has all kinds of tutorials for just about any kind of water exercise that a person wants to learn. 
Bobby and I walk down to the little neighborhood store and back almost every day, weather permitting, and we also work out in the yard year around, except we can't do as much when it is either too cold or too hot and humid.


----------



## Camper6

To me riding a bike has to be the greatest exercise possible for a senior.

You need a bit of agility to get on the bike.   You need balance.  And it's not hard on your knees, hips, and ankles as walking or jogging.

And you get to see nature in all its glory.  We are so lucky where I live.  There are bike baths that run along side rivers.  The bike takes me almost everywhere I need to go.  I hate taking my car now through traffic.  I shop with a carrier on my bike.  It's so much more fun.


----------



## CeeCee

This is a long thread and I didn't read all the way through to see if I've replied but my answer is different now than a few years ago anyway.

I used to walk and go the gym and was in pretty good shape but then I started having back problems so slowly I quit doing most of the things I did before to keep fit.

It's so hard to get motivated but I need to at least start walking...my neighborhood is boring and Ive been thinking about getting a cheaper treadmill.

I have enough room in what I call my recliner room.  It's the smallest bedroom in the house and is off the kitchen and that's where I usually sit in my recliner on my iPad.  I also have a TV in here that I never watch.

The carpet in this room is the crappiest too so a treadmill would cover most of it so even if I never use the cheap treadmill it would still be worth it.

My only concern is getting it assembled and also wondering if the cheap ones are safe.  Anybody know?

I saw some cheap ones on Amazon that even have a place to put your iPad.  I wouldn't have to go out to walk at the crack of dawn when it's still cool enough in Fresno, that's always an issue here.  In winter the problem is rain.

I'm great when it comes to eating healthy and maintaining my weight but exercise is just as important.


----------



## kaufen

I do weight training every day because it keeps my muscles firm and toned which makes my mood elevate.


----------



## merlin

I walk a lot most days and do some DIY and gardening, lots of walking on my vacations and I still run up the stairs here rather than walk, falling over has become a feature of my life at times, though I guess that's not really exercise


----------



## Lolly

I walk  5K on a resistance treadmill 2 or 3 times a week.  Do water aerobics, and I do a lot of gardening, lawn work and housework.. stretching and scrubbing.  I have dogs that must be walked daily too... so that helps keep me active.  Actually, I'm more active now that I've retired and not sitting on my hind end at a desk at work 8 hours a day.  I'm up and moving


----------



## Butterfly

Usually I walk a lot, either outside or on my treadmill, but right now I can't.  I wrenched my knee pretty badly and the doc says I have to take it easy for a little while  if I expect it to heal.  Otherwise I might find myself an occupant of his operating table again.  I think I'd rather take it easy a little while.


----------



## artinstead

I bought an electric bike 4 years ago and I ride it often. You can ride it with the power on or off which allows you to get regular bike exercise if you're feeling spirited, or you can use the power assisted pedaling when you want to catch a breath. Makes bike riding a little friendlier. (Also you can blow by those skinny road bikers in the phosphorescent spandex, just make sure you ring your bell when you pass.)


----------



## Shalimar

Lately, I have been swimming laps in a friend's saltwater pool. Allergic to chlorine, so this is fantastic. I can certainly feel the difference. Oops, just realised I have already posted in this thread.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Hey Swimmer...

Are you referring to MY avatar?

HDH


----------



## Don M.

In addition to my almost daily yard work, etc., I've been doing some extra training on my home gym to build up my strength for my upcoming Fall wood harvesting.  Every year, I go through the forest and harvest the dead or damaged trees, and usually wind up with about 8 or 9 cords of firewood.  Given that a cord of oak weighs about 4,000 lbs., and I handle each piece of wood at least 4 or 5 times from the forest to the tractor, to the log splitter, to the tractor, to the wood pile, to the wheel barrow, to the furnace....that adds up to somewhere between 150,000 to 200,000 pounds of lifting every Fall/Winter...now, That is some Serious weight training....plus, it saves us hundreds of dollars each year on the electric bill.


----------



## Gary O'

I chop wood

Motivation?

winter

out our cabin window;





weight loss and fitness happens by default


----------



## hangover

I'm going to start the 20minute video someday soon...I go to the gym three times a week. ten different weight machines, and 15 minutes on the tread mill.


----------



## hearlady

My motivation is my promise to myself that I only have to stand in front of the tv every morning and move for 10 minutes. Most days that becomes 20 or 30 and I hold  a 5 lb weight in each hand and do yoga poses in between.
However on those days I think I don't want to do it I know I only have to move around for 10 minutes. 
This morning that's how I felt but it ended up 20 minutes of low impact aerobics holding weights. That's usually what happens once I start.
Then I ate a peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## Butterfly

That's why I have my treadmill in front of the TV in the den.  It bores me silly do just do it with nothing else going on.  So I watch TV while I'm doing it.  When the weather is decent, I'll go outside and go on a long walk with my dog.


----------



## Dobra

Had rowing machines various for about thirty years. Now down to three times a week. Tunturi execise bike once a week, and weight training in a very minor way.. Used to run up to five miles a week three times a week and before that tennis and badminton. 
Walking? Not enough!!


----------



## Smiling Jane

I walk every day for cardio and stretch along with Miranda Esmonde-White DVDs for flexibility. I also do tai chi, which has improved my balance and coordination far more than I ever expected. The combination of the three has increased my stamina and strength. The added bonus is that I stopped having any feelings of depression somewhere along the way.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

I do tai chi, also, and some yoga. I go for a walk every night, but not as far as I'd like to...serious back problems. After I have back surgery, though, I plan to get out on my bicycle every day. Love riding my bike. It's got a smallish wooden trailer-wagon I can tow behind it for when I do a little shopping.


----------



## Trade

I did my usual Friday routine today. 

A two mile walk (took me 40 minutes) and Bench presses as follows with sets at 4 minute intervals. 

 20.0 KG.(044 lbs.) X 10
35.0 KG.(077 lbs.) X 8
50.0 KG.(110 lbs.) X 6
65.0 KG.(143 lbs.) X 4
72.5 KG.(159 lbs.) X 3
80.0 KG.(176 lbs.) X 2
87.5 KG.(192 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1
85.0 KG.(187 lbs.) X 1


----------



## kaufen

I try to do a bit more cardio since I trainer told me how important it  is. I'm motivated by looking, feeling and functioning great.


----------



## Kaya

Ameriscot said:


> Didn't see any threads on this and am wondering what everyone does to get/keep fit and healthy?
> 
> I go to the gym 3 mornings a week, and at home I do dumbbells, lunges, squats, planks, abs, etc etc.  I've done a lot of research and building muscle as well as cardio exercise is very important for good health, bone density, stamina, strong heart and lungs, reducing chances of injury, etc etc.  So I'll keep doing this until I simply can't any more. I'm 62 but physically feel like about 40.



I garden when I can. I used to walk my dogs, but they are now deceased. I used to walk the neighborhood with my trekking poles, but can't now due to Yogi being spotted nearby at all hours. And when it isn't Yogi, its a puma. Or loose pit bulls. So I try to get as much walking done as I am able, by parking further from the front of stores, wandering isles in antique shops, or sitting at my pc chair and doing leg lifts.


----------



## rgp

Trade.....


Pardon my saying, and i do not mean it in a negative way but...Your routine is sort of odd ? And long. 4 minutes between sets ? 

Is there a reason for it? Or do you find that it just works for you ?

Do you do anything else in terms of weight lifting ?


----------



## Ruthanne

I hardly do enough for exercise but need to start doing a lot more.  I am very much out of shape.


----------



## AprilSun

I walk about 40 minutes 3 or 4 times a week. I started doing this in the 80's and have been doing it since. What motivates me is: I enjoy it so much and if I can't do it sometime, I miss it.


----------



## HiDesertHal

I use an exercise bench, where I use weights that allow me to do 20 reps for each exercise, with both barbells and dumbbells. 

I also ride my bike on short trips...2 miles or less.

Because of lower back arthritis, I use a Walker...at the Home Show, the Swap Meet, or the County Fair, I do it with a Walker.

Even in the supermarket I'll use a shopping cart as a Walker while my wife loads her cart with groceries. 

I don't "work out"... I just exercise a little.

I've never been inside a Gym in my life! 

What's my motivation?  Whenever I feel like it!

Hal, age 81.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I take daily long walks outdoors every day for exercise.  I need to start stretching again though, and working on my upper body strength which seems to be in decline this past year or so.  My husband also has a weight bench with various weights I can use.  I was enjoying biking a few times a week, but my bike has been sitting on the porch collecting dust for some time now.  Doesn't seem that there's much time in the day to do extra exercise these days with the young doggie in the house and the daily chores, etc.

The stretching and weights will start now for me, no disciplined sessions, just something at home when I can fit it in.


----------



## AndrewLewis

I do barbell squats, deadlifts, bench presses, and overhead presses.

Seeing my strength be useful in my life and seeing how hard it is for weaker people to do things that are easy for me definitely motivates me to train.


----------



## retiredtraveler

I'm 67 and at the gym, 5 days a week, for a 2-hour workout every day. Take a couple if step classes, a boot camp class, a combined aerobic-weights class, and one day a week on a stair climber. I weight lift 4 days a week for about 45 minutes a day. There is no question about motivation. I'm old, have no significant health problems, can still jog a 5-k every day (I do that in the nice weather), and I want to be able to continue being healthy as long as possible. I'm very aware of the many benefits of working out for your mental state as well as physical state.
  DW and I also continue to do mountain hiking on trips. Want to be able to do those 3000 foot climbs in the western National Parks as long as possible.


----------



## Smiling Jane

I knit. Once in a while I crochet.

I'm joking. Actually I walk nearly every day unless the sidewalks are icy, which is rare here. I do stretching exercises using the Osmond technique and I do tai-chi 6 days a week. The combination works very well for me.


----------



## Agman

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm 67 and at the gym, 5 days a week, for a 2-hour workout every day. Take a couple if step classes, a boot camp class, a combined aerobic-weights class, and one day a week on a stair climber. I weight lift 4 days a week for about 45 minutes a day. There is no question about motivation. I'm old, have no significant health problems, can still jog a 5-k every day (I do that in the nice weather), and I want to be able to continue being healthy as long as possible. I'm very aware of the many benefits of working out for your mental state as well as physical state.
> DW and I also continue to do mountain hiking on trips. Want to be able to do those 3000 foot climbs in the western National Parks as long as possible.



*
That sounds real good, rt.  My workout schedule is very similar to yours.  I am 72 and work out in our Home Gym 5 days each week.  I alternate between the treadmill and lifting using the barbell and dumbbells.  My rest days are Wednesdays and Sundays.  Currently I'm doing reps at 200 on the bench and also do dumbbell rows, lats, and curls.  You are right about the mental benefits of working out.  We have some great country roads here at the ranch, but it is too dang cold in the winter and much too hot in the summer to do road work outside.  I have slowly become more comfortable on the treadmill, but I much prefer to observe nature and the beautiful country outside when I run.  *


----------



## Outdoorsygal

Cycle 2-3 days a week for 1.5- 2.5 hrs at a time
Hike once a week for an hour
Cycling time and miles will increase as we get in shape and as weather allows


----------



## Harley

After reading some of these posts, I need to step it up!


----------



## Don M.

Harley said:


> After reading some of these posts, I need to step it up!



Yes, Ma'am....in recent years, I have seen several old friends and relatives having increased health problems...and even death.  For the most part, they all share a couple of common traits....sitting around all day, and gaining weight.  Finding something to do that exercises your body, and keeping the excess weight off are probably the TWO best ways to insure a healthy and productive retirement.


----------



## Harley

Don M. said:


> Yes, Ma'am....in recent years, I have seen several old friends and relatives having increased health problems...and even death.  For the most part, they all share a couple of common traits....sitting around all day, and gaining weight.  Finding something to do that exercises your body, and keeping the excess weight off are probably the TWO best ways to insure a healthy and productive retirement.




Hi Don, a year ago this month I joined Planet Fitness/ and started eating better and have lost 30 lbs. all because of the things you talked about. I should have lost more, but the holidays for some reason make me think I can eat whatever.  I want to start yoga, so looking to do that this year. After reading the things everyone does, I really do need to do more. I used to love to hike, but hiking alone is not an option these days..I like your siggy.


----------



## C'est Moi

I do a lot of jumping to conclusions but that's about it.


----------



## Don M.

Harley said:


> Hi Don, a year ago this month I joined Planet Fitness/ and started eating better and have lost 30 lbs. all because of the things you talked about. I should have lost more, but the holidays for some reason make me think I can eat whatever.  I want to start yoga, so looking to do that this year. After reading the things everyone does, I really do need to do more. I used to love to hike, but hiking alone is not an option these days..I like your siggy.



I'm firmly convinced that there is NO substitute for "Diet and Exercise" if a person wants to stay healthy in their Senior years.  For me, it's easy, since I can look out the window on any given day and see hours of good outdoor work to do...but for someone who lives in an Urban environment, especially an apartment, it takes some effort to shut off the TV, and go for a walk.  

I came in from outdoors a few minutes ago, after splitting another cord of firewood.  The logsplitter did 90% of the work, but I still lifted and tossed about 4,000 lbs of wood.  Now, relax a bit, then take a shower, and eat a good Supper to replenish the calories I burned off today.


----------



## Harley

I do miss burning burning wood, best heat ever! In spring,summer, and fall, I have plenty to keep me busy, I have a huge yard, and love working in it, especially with my  flowers. Right now it is cold, snowy and icy at times, so not much walking outside. 
I'm looking forward to spring!!


----------



## Anomaly 73

[h=1]What do you do for exercise? What motivates you to do it?[/h]
I do a certain amount of household chores, work on repairs/improvements for our home, and cut/split firewood for exercise.

My wife works and I'm long retired. So, I do housework...to maintain peace and promote our relationship. I repair the house because I must. I *improve* the house to...enhance pleasantries between us. I cut/split firewood for profit...cash *not* spent on LP. And of course, staying fit *motivates* me on all counts.


----------



## Senex

I go through the Pa-kua Chang and Fa-shu Tao kata (forms) which takes about an hour, practice Iron Palm training for about 30 minutes, Five Animal Frolics chi-kung takes about half-hour, weaponry training takes maybe half-hour, and that's about it. I do a lot of walking through the apartment, to the bus stop, in the supermarket, etc. No idea how much. Often thought about getting a pedometer, but never have yet.


----------



## James

3 - 4 Resistance/Cardio Workouts per week.  Bodyweight, Kettlebells, Dumbbells, Heavy Bag kicks & strikes, walking 2-3x a week, some biking when the snow melts.

My motivation....the size 40 pants that I once wore that I kept as a reminder to move!


----------



## C'est Moi

Occasionally I run my mouth.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness

Hi Ameriscot -

Good for you for exercising regularly. I'm a big fan too, mostly because I want a long and fully functional life. 

What motivates me?

I've read that with regular exercise, proper nutrition and maintaining a healthy weight, you virtually eliminate the chances of getting any kind of heart disease, diabetes, osteoporosis, sarcopenia, most cancers, and also dramatically reduce the probability of experiencing any kind of cognitive decline.

So I go to the gym regularly - 4-5 days per week, plus walking and/or cycling on the weekend. 

I plan on living a long life, and I'm going to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Aunt Marg

My husband does more push-ups each day than most people have done in a lifetime, and when I see him all pumped-up and feeling energized after, it inspires me, but my drive vs his pales in comparison.

I stay active, though, going for power walks and busying myself outside, but wish I could adopt more of a workout into my daily life. We are considering an exercise machine of sorts, so maybe that will be the game-changer for me.


----------



## Robert59

I get very little exercise here lately because of the virus. I just had a stress test from Heart doctor and today and they called and said test came back as normal. Which is real good news.


----------



## Pecos

Except for an inattentive gap from 1976 to 1979, I have always worked out doing some combination of cardio, weight training, martial arts and yoga. Even now, as I deal with the effects of prostrate cancer, I still manage to get in about 30 minutes of exercise every day. It is nothing like I used to do, but I walk on most days including some hill climbing, ride my recumbent bike when the weather is bad, spend a few minutes on my cable machine, do a little Yoga, and spend a few minutes on my rower. If I slacked off, my wife (and my younger 72 year old brother) would be on my case in a hurry.  

Working out seems to make me happier, my weight is two pounds heavier than when I retired from the Navy in 1991. Along the way, I also learned that I got noticeably better grades if I stuck with a workout schedule during my Graduate work. I also don't have any "unfriendly" conversations with my Doctor. In the past, I have had "unfriendly" conversations with Doctors when I have overdone it and paid the price with pain and tendon injuries.

I will be happy when this COVID problem gets solved as I do miss going to a regular gym and swimming.


----------



## Don M.

Aunt Marg said:


> I stay active, though, going for power walks and busying myself outside, but wish I could adopt more of a workout into my daily life. We are considering an exercise machine of sorts, so maybe that will be the game-changer for me.



If you are thinking about a home gym/exercise machine, look for something like these Band Flex units.  I bought one years ago, and it is my primary Winter fitness "machine".  I can do literally dozens of exercises with it, to keep the entire body fit...and it must be helping since I just turned 78, and can still do pretty much what I want.   And they fold up if space is a consideration.  

I don't think they make these anymore, but this will give you a general idea of something worth having.  

https://www.amazon.com/Stamina-50-0202-Band-Flex-Gym/dp/B000JBZYT2


----------



## Aunt Marg

Don M. said:


> If you are thinking about a home gym/exercise machine, look for something like these Band Flex units.  I bought one years ago, and it is my primary Winter fitness "machine".  I can do literally dozens of exercises with it, to keep the entire body fit...and it must be helping since I just turned 78, and can still do pretty much what I want.   And they fold up if space is a consideration.
> 
> I don't think they make these anymore, but this will give you a general idea of something worth having.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stamina-50-0202-Band-Flex-Gym/dp/B000JBZYT2


Wow! I very much appreciate the recommendation! Thanks, Don! 

That is exactly what we we've been mulling around, something that performs a variety of workouts rather than just one.

No worries over it being discontinued now, as it gives us a solid footing as to where to direct our attention as far as something similar goes.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ameriscot said:


> Didn't see any threads on this and am wondering what everyone does to get/keep fit and healthy?
> 
> I go to the gym 3 mornings a week, and at home I do dumbbells, lunges, squats, planks, abs, etc etc.  I've done a lot of research and building muscle as well as cardio exercise is very important for good health, bone density, stamina, strong heart and lungs, reducing chances of injury, etc etc.  So I'll keep doing this until I simply can't any more. I'm 62 but physically feel like about 40.


I am on Weight Watchers and I eat according to how many points I am allowed on the Blue plan and I walk 10,000 + steps a day, or most days.  I have lost 3 sizes and 22 pounds in 5 months.  Going to stay on it!


----------



## Ferocious

*I use my left hand between 7pm and 9pm to operate the TV remote control, then I swap hands between 9pm and 11pm, but I'm thinking of taking it easy for a while, I'm doing a bit too much. *


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ameriscot said:


> Didn't see any threads on this and am wondering what everyone does to get/keep fit and healthy?
> 
> I go to the gym 3 mornings a week, and at home I do dumbbells, lunges, squats, planks, abs, etc etc.  I've done a lot of research and building muscle as well as cardio exercise is very important for good health, bone density, stamina, strong heart and lungs, reducing chances of injury, etc etc.  So I'll keep doing this until I simply can't any more. I'm 62 but physically feel like about 40.


I walk 3 times a day with an app on my phone that counts my steps (10,000 a day) and when I lose weight, that motivates me!


----------



## Grrmadd

I have a small room with a weight bench, a glider, some free weights, an assortment of bands and a small area to do movement workouts. I try to do at least 20 min. of something at least 4 days a week. I do it for me, my health and well being.


----------



## hellomimi

Aunt Marg said:


> I stay active, though, going for power walks and busying myself outside, but wish I could adopt more of a workout into my daily life. We are considering an exercise machine of sorts, so maybe that will be the game-changer for me.


Go for it sister!


----------



## Aunt Marg

hellomimi said:


> Go for it sister!


Awww... thanks, Hellomimi! 

A little encouragement from others goes a log way, and I appreciate it!


----------



## StarSong

Every morning while brushing my teeth with my electric toothbrush I stair climb on one of the 12" steps to my tub.  25 steps per section of my mouth, then another 4 per back corner, so 116 ups and downs.  Takes me about six minutes but it's a pretty good workout.  Plus my dentist always remarks on how clean my teeth are! 

I started this about 7 years ago. Began with 10 steps per section and have gradually worked my way up. Will move to 30 per section soon.

When the weather is conducive walking the neighborhood, DH & I walk 30 minutes to an hour. Right now it's very hot and the air quality is poor because of nearby fires.


----------



## StarSong

Why did my post strike you as funny, @Aunt Marg.  I'm absolutely serious.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Why did my post strike you as funny, @Aunt Marg.  I'm absolutely serious.


The combination of tooth-brushing plus stepping, and not 117 ups and downs, and not 118 either, but 116. LOL!


----------



## StarSong

Divisible by 4.  I break my mouth into four segments.  Inner bottom, outer bottom, inner top, outer top.  Just recently added extra care for my back molars.

Exercise bores me to tears. That's why I have to combine it with another activity or I'll stop it altogether.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Divisible by 4.  I break my mouth into four segments.  Inner bottom, outer bottom, inner top, outer top.  Just recently added the outside of my back molars.
> 
> Exercise bores me to tears. That's why I have to combine it with another activity or I'll stop it altogether.


I think it's great, Star. 

By no means was I trying to offend you.


----------



## StarSong

Not offended.  Just curious.  Thanks for the explanation.  

We're good, @Aunt Marg!


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Not offended.  Just curious.  Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> We're good, @Aunt Marg!


Just so you know, Star, your avatar always puts me in a good mood when I see it, so after reading your post about brushing, my brain, being as busy as it is, conjured up your avatar with toothbrush in-hand, doing steps and counting, hence my laughing smiley.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Marg said:


> Just so you know, Star, your avatar always puts me in a good mood when I see it, so after reading your post about brushing, my brain, being as busy as it is, conjured up your avatar with toothbrush in-hand, doing steps and counting, hence my laughing smiley.


I love that avatar and am glad you like it, too.  I call it "Yippee!"


----------



## needshave

I work out every night, Late. This is my routine.

I do 11 miles on the stationary bike,
then in order:
7 miles on the Nordic track cross county skier.
4 miles on the real bike which is a mountain Bike (Skunk dependent)
then: 12 curls
15 arm rotations
10 arm circles
35 trunk twisters
20 sky to toe touches
15 diagonal toe touches
25 push ups
15 hip rotations
35 side dips 
28 set ups
25 push ups
5 - 80 count planks

I try to change up the sequence every week so I dont get to relaxed with it. But thats my routine. About to turn 70.

Thanks


----------



## Keesha

needshave said:


> I work out every night, Late. This is my routine.
> 
> I do 11 miles on the stationary bike,
> then in order:
> 7 miles on the Nordic track cross county skier.
> 4 miles on the real bike which is a mountain Bike (Skunk dependent)
> then: 12 curls
> 15 arm rotations
> 10 arm circles
> 35 trunk twisters
> 20 sky to toe touches
> 15 diagonal toe touches
> 25 push ups
> 15 hip rotations
> 35 side dips
> 28 set ups
> 25 push ups
> 5 - 80 count planks
> 
> I try to change up the sequence every week so I dont get to relaxed with it. But thats my routine. About to turn 70.
> 
> Thanks


You do this every night?
I doubt I could do that once let alone every night.


----------



## needshave

Hello Keesha,
 Good to hear from you, We have talked before. One of my Canadian friends. I worked in Mississauga for many years. Great area, Great people.
 Yes, I do it every night. I just finished it for today, it's 1:30 AM here and Rawhide just came on the TV, so I have perfect timing. I'm sure you could. I had open heart 21 years ago, I try to stay very active. Keep in touch, good to hear from you again....


----------



## Keesha

needshave said:


> Hello Keesha,
> Good to hear from you, We have talked before. One of my Canadian friends. I worked in Mississauga for many years. Great area, Great people.
> Yes, I do it every night. I just finished it for today, it's 1:30 AM here and Rawhide just came on the TV, so I have perfect timing. I'm sure you could. I had open heart 21 years ago, I try to stay very active. Keep in touch, good to hear from you again....


Yes. I remember you now that you mentioned all of that.

That’s an incredible workout. My muscles ache just thinking about it but you’ve inspired me to get into a new routine. I’ve decided to seriously add weight training to my routine.

 Open heart surgery 21 years ago?
 You’re doing really well. It’s obvious you take your health very seriously. It’s good to know. 
It’s refreshing reading some happy success stories.

11 miles on a stationary bike? Ok I read that wrong. I thought you were running.


----------



## Mamanana

Now in Covid restrictions I use a dvd disc that incorporates aerobics, yoga, Pilates and weights. Can do squats etc at 72 if we don’t let ourselves stiffen up. Knees struggled at first but got better.

 If the rain stops I drop everything to get outdoors for fresh air and daylight to brisk walk an hour.


----------



## Keesha

Welcome to the forum Momanana.
Will you be introducing yourself ?


----------



## Oris Borloff

@ Needshave,

How long does it take you to do 11 miles on your Nordic track?  

That machine seems like a good low impact way to get a full body workout, have you had it long?

Have you found it to be a dependable machine?

I'm asking because I'm going to need to alter my routine because of my arthritis and that looks like it might be the ticket.

Thanks


----------



## Camper6

I remember a t.v. program that used to come on every day.

There was a guy who did exercises you could follow.  I don't see it anymore.  I do see yoga exercises.

It's not the same.


----------



## needshave

Oris,

My Nordia track is very old, I got it just before heart surgery and that was 21 years ago, so it is somewhere around 22-23 years old. It is the cross country skier. I have used it without failure I have not replaced one thing on it and it has never failed me. There are rollers underneath that now require I grease them more often, actually I use silicon, but other than that no issues. Its quite a workout, it takes a bit to get used to and you have to get the coordination of arms to leg movement correct, it will buck you off and that has happened. But once you got it, you got it. Mine is situated in a room with wifi and tv, I have a nightly date with you tube and some old movie or tv show. Best wishes to stay active.


----------



## Keesha

So how long does it take you to do your complete workout @needshave?


----------



## Oris Borloff

Needshave,

Thank you.   I hadn't thought about it  before and sounds like it might be worth looking into.  I'm at the point I'm having to cut back some both in intensity and duration of my exercise, arthritis and musculoskeletal issues. 

 I am a member of the zipper club myself, though it was only 5 years ago.


----------



## needshave

Keesha said:


> So how long does it take you to do your complete workout @needshave?


Hello Keesha,

Good to hear from you, hope things are well up North. 

I normally try to start between 10:30 and 11:00 PM and I'm normally finished at 1:30 - 2:00 AM. It depends on what Rowdy Yates is doing on Rawhide and how involved I get into the show on youtube and if the Skunks are out on my road trip. But I normally plan on about 3 hours.
 A funny store I can tell you. Sometimes, I will go out for a run. I was running one night thru the main downtown area of the city where I live and I heard traffic behind me, I was running on the wide area between the road and the sidewalk, I tried not to pay any attention to them and give them plenty of road. Then I saw red lights flashing behind me, my first thought the police got someone. Then I heard him burp the siren. I ran up on to the side walk and stopped, turned to look and it was me they were pulling over! I told them I was just out for a run! Their response was "I understand your running, what are you running from.... at 2 in the morning?" I talked my way out of it and finally convinced him I wasn't running from anything or anyone. He let me go. But was I told to go home, not finishing my run.  Now If I run, its only during the daylight hours. 

Good to  hear from you Keesha, please keep in touch.


----------



## needshave

Oris,

I'm not sure if the Nordic Track is good for the symptoms you are experiencing or not.  I would suggest you go to a Nordic showroom and they will let you try the machine. You might be able to make a determination from that trial demonstration/experience.  It will be very awkward when you first start out, But you have to relax and try and make it a natural movement. You will know in only a few minutes if you like the machine or if it likes you.

Hopefully your health is well, best wishes..


----------



## Keesha

needshave said:


> Hello Keesha,
> 
> Good to hear from you, hope things are well up North.
> 
> I normally try to start between 10:30 and 11:00 PM and I'm normally finished at 1:30 - 2:00 AM. It depends on what Rowdy Yates is doing on Rawhide and how involved I get into the show on youtube and if the Skunks are out on my road trip. But I normally plan on about 3 hours.
> A funny store I can tell you. Sometimes, I will go out for a run. I was running one night thru the main downtown area of the city where I live and I heard traffic behind me, I was running on the wide area between the road and the sidewalk, I tried not to pay any attention to them and give them plenty of road. Then I saw red lights flashing behind me, my first thought the police got someone. Then I heard him burp the siren. I ran up on to the side walk and stopped, turned to look and it was me they were pulling over! I told them I was just out for a run! Their response was "I understand your running, what are you running from.... at 2 in the morning?" I talked my way out of it and finally convinced him I wasn't running from anything or anyone. He let me go. But was I told to go home, not finishing my run.  Now If I run, its only during the daylight hours.
> 
> Good to  hear from you Keesha, please keep in touch.


3 hours every night? How old are you?
When I first looked at your list my muscles hurt just reading it.

The most exercise I did today was an hour walk but I want to get back into the habit of daily exercise. My bones, joints, and muscles are starting to hurt from not getting enough exercise. I’m in a depression and more exercise would be good.

I can’t say I’ve been pulled over by the cops for jogging or walking but we don’t see that many living where we do.

3 hours??? Wow! I couldn’t do that but good for you. That’s super ambitious. I’m going to do a balance ball DVD workout tomorrow and look for my hand weights


----------



## needshave

Keesha!

Always good to hear from you. Yes three hours a night. I will be 70 next month. I have been doing that routine for many years, even when we travel I have always tried to do some exercise.

Keesha, take care of those joints. Its very important and not something that is reversible. The space between my thumb ball and thumb socket has dramatically reduced in both thumbs. My Upper extremity doctor/surgeon told me that both thumbs joints should be replaced, but because you are so active, you have relatively little pain. Once you stop and allow arthritis and other diseases in, there is no going back. Surgery will then be necessary. I was told to just stay active and forget the thumb joint replacement and surgery. I have done just that. I have a business here that I still manage as well as I have historic buildings that I restore, and I will be mixing concrete tomorrow, so I remain very active.

Good luck with your exercise tomorrow, Let me know how you are doing. I have a half ball balance ball, that I use. I have my feet on it when I do planks, it was very awkward when I first started.

Well, I just got started on the stationary bike. I have a desk built that extends over the bike and I can use the lap top and the bike at the same time, I have Rawhide in cue, so I'm all set. So take care, write when you can.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Just so you know, Star, your avatar always puts me in a good mood when I see it





StarSong said:


> I love that avatar and am glad you like it, too. I call it "Yippee!"


The taproom crew loves it too



StarSong said:


> Every morning while brushing my teeth with my electric toothbrush I stair climb on one of the 12" steps to my tub. 25 steps per section of my mouth, then another 4 per back corner, so 116 ups and downs. Takes me about six minutes but it's a pretty good workout. Plus my dentist always remarks on how clean my teeth are!
> 
> I started this about 7 years ago. Began with 10 steps per section and have gradually worked my way up. Will move to 30 per section soon.



So *that's* what you were doin' at the taproom last night

*Brushersizing*

...and Radi was in on it


----------



## Oris Borloff

needshave said:


> Oris,
> 
> I'm not sure if the Nordic Track is good for the symptoms you are experiencing or not.  I would suggest you go to a Nordic showroom and they will let you try the machine. You might be able to make a determination from that trial demonstration/experience.  It will be very awkward when you first start out, But you have to relax and try and make it a natural movement. You will know in only a few minutes if you like the machine or if it likes you.
> 
> Hopefully your health is well, best wishes..



Needshave, 

I watched an intro video from Nordic Track that has a newbie on the machine, I think it would be fine for what I'm looking for, but I can't actually find anywhere remotely close that actually has the ski machine to try.  I have been thinking about how to add an upper body resistance unit to use while on my treadmill, so it's a natural progression from that.  

I haven't ridden my real bike in a couple of years, but I wanted to ask you about skunks.  While you're out have you every been attacked by one?
I don't know much about their behavior, but I was charged by one once while out on the trace.  I saw it maybe 50 feet ahead and as I approached it stood it's ground and ran at me, I pedaled faster sped by it and it didn't follow, so I'm guessing that I was close to its young or territory and it was posturing?  

Thanks for asking about my health, I'm doing quite well-- other than being looney as a tune that is....


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> The taproom crew loves it too
> 
> 
> 
> So *that's* what you were doin' at the taproom last night
> 
> *Brushersizing*
> 
> ...and Radi was in on it


My Taproom crew always has my back!  And my count.  Good thing Radi wasn't drinking along last night or I'd still be brushing...


----------



## Pauline1954

Twixie said:


> Thor is half arab..very excitable...he belongs to a nearby stables..
> 
> He was very badly treated in his previous life..but we seem to have bonded..He rushes off at racehorse speed sometimes..jumping over gates..when we can go no further..I take his saddle and reins off..and he rolls in the grass..
> 
> When he has finished..he is perfectly calm..
> 
> He is 16 hands..




Keep on riding. Its great for your health.


----------



## Pauline1954

Ameriscot said:


> Didn't see any threads on this and am wondering what everyone does to get/keep fit and healthy?
> 
> I go to the gym 3 mornings a week, and at home I do dumbbells, lunges, squats, planks, abs, etc etc.  I've done a lot of research and building muscle as well as cardio exercise is very important for good health, bone density, stamina, strong heart and lungs, reducing chances of injury, etc etc.  So I'll keep doing this until I simply can't any more. I'm 62 but physically feel like about 40.




Wow you impress me. I have been needing to push my program up a bit. I know it will only help. I walk my dogs separately in the morning. In the evening I do a brisk walk around my neighborhood with gentle incline in the road. Which gives me enough to get my heart rate up a bit. Then I do small hand weights and exercise on a machine that helps keep me fit.


----------



## Keesha

needshave said:


> Keesha!
> 
> Always good to hear from you. Yes three hours a night. I will be 70 next month. I have been doing that routine for many years, even when we travel I have always tried to do some exercise.
> 
> Keesha, take care of those joints. Its very important and not something that is reversible. The space between my thumb ball and thumb socket has dramatically reduced in both thumbs. My Upper extremity doctor/surgeon told me that both thumbs joints should be replaced, but because you are so active, you have relatively little pain. Once you stop and allow arthritis and other diseases in, there is no going back. Surgery will then be necessary. I was told to just stay active and forget the thumb joint replacement and surgery. I have done just that. I have a business here that I still manage as well as I have historic buildings that I restore, and I will be mixing concrete tomorrow, so I remain very active.
> 
> Good luck with your exercise tomorrow, Let me know how you are doing. I have a half ball balance ball, that I use. I have my feet on it when I do planks, it was very awkward when I first started.
> 
> Well, I just got started on the stationary bike. I have a desk built that extends over the bike and I can use the lap top and the bike at the same time, I have Rawhide in cue, so I'm all set. So take care, write when you can.


Thank you. I am often the one encouraging others to exercise but I’m not really doing much lately. 

It seems that the pain is coming from a combination of not exercising enough, eating the wrong foods and gaining excess weight, which I have so I am determined to end these bad habits and get back into taking proper care of myself, like I used to. It might appear selfish to some but in reality it’s actually the opposite . After all, once we start losing our health we have to rely on healthcare and others.

My solution is to start journeying again , writing down all the things I’m doing to keep myself healthy & grounded both physically and mentally.


----------



## JustBonee

At my age  (77) I feel I need to exercise more than ever before.  My daily walks are essential,   and I really don't have a choice anyway.   Living in a apartment with a dog makes  walking  a part of life these days. 

What I do enjoy very much,  by choice,   is a vibrating platform machine  I bought some time back.   It conditions/ strengthens  your whole body with very little effort.   I really look forward to using it everyday.    It will never become a  clothes rack!  ..


----------



## needshave

Keesha...

Good for you! EASE into it and don't jump into it, your body will feel more like repeating if you take it gradually. Talk to others about it, you know the old saying Misery loves company, it helps in the transformation. You are more than welcome to talk to me, I have trouble sleeping so I check this site often. I would say you can PM me, but I'm not sure you can do that on this site. If you or someone knows how to do that, please let me know. Also, whats the deal with the recorded time on this site. it doesn't seem to match any time zone! Take care Keesha, write let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Keesha

Deleted.


----------



## Phoenix

Have you ever tried using bricks for bar bells?  I finally decided I had to do something for the angel wing arms.  I needed to get some of the strength back.  I've been threatening to get bar bells for years.  Trouble was I didn't know what weight, and I procrastinated, a lot.  Finally after the virus hit, I decided to do it.  I still didn't know the weight.  When I went in to find some, all the sizes I was interested in were out of stock.  I wondered what I could use instead.  I had a couple of bricks.  I put them on the bathroom scales.  They weighed about 6.5 lbs each.  I decided to try them.  By golly they are working.  The hangdog muscles are actually stronger and visible now and getting more so.  I need to make sure if my husband needs me, I will be able to lift him around.  His scoliosis is getting worse.  Now, I do other exercises, but only a few minor things for my arms.  This is working.  And they don't look so awful. Hot Dam!


----------



## Nathan

Keesha said:


> I am determined to end these bad habits and get back into taking proper care of myself, like I used to. It might appear selfish to some but in reality it’s actually the opposite . After all, once we start losing our health we have to rely on healthcare and others.
> 
> My solution is to start journeying again , writing down all the things I’m doing to keep myself healthy & grounded both physically and mentally.



Yes, not selfish at all.    

Journaling was / still is a hugely effective activity to keep me on track.  I use an app- MyFitnessPal to track what I'm eating, also my exercise. I hit my target weight last year, I still use MyFitnessPal  to maintain my weight, making sure of no backsliding.  

Any exercise will bring a mood uplift, Yoga and Taichi have special exercises to promote mental well being.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Keesha

Nathan said:


> Yes, not selfish at all.
> 
> Journaling was / still is a hugely effective activity to keep me on track.  I use an app- MyFitnessPal to track what I'm eating, also my exercise. I hit my target weight last year, I still use MyFitnessPal  to maintain my weight, making sure of no backsliding.
> 
> Any exercise will bring a mood uplift, Yoga and Taichi have special exercises to promote mental well being.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


All my past journaling has been done analogue style   . I’m not ‘that’ out of shape. Only a month or so ago  I was doing 2 to 3 hour walks daily but was using a stroller for our smallest dog who had injured her paw jumping out of my car. The front wheel axil seems shot so I had to start carrying her so the running long walks became regular walks again.

My biggest change is from the lack of doing my yoga and aerobic activities I did daily. After stopping that my joints hurt again so I’ve just come back from an hour walk and will do an hour DVD that incorporates pilates and yoga on a balance ball.


----------



## needshave

Oris Borloff said:


> Needshave,
> 
> I watched an intro video from Nordic Track that has a newbie on the machine, I think it would be fine for what I'm looking for, but I can't actually find anywhere remotely close that actually has the ski machine to try.  I have been thinking about how to add an upper body resistance unit to use while on my treadmill, so it's a natural progression from that.
> 
> I haven't ridden my real bike in a couple of years, but I wanted to ask you about skunks.  While you're out have you every been attacked by one?
> I don't know much about their behavior, but I was charged by one once while out on the trace.  I saw it maybe 50 feet ahead and as I approached it stood it's ground and ran at me, I pedaled faster sped by it and it didn't follow, so I'm guessing that I was close to its young or territory and it was posturing?
> 
> Thanks for asking about my health, I'm doing quite well-- other than being looney as a tune that is....


Oris,
 Thanks for writing. You may want to check Market place in Facebook and Craigs list for the cross country skier. my Nordic Track Cross Country is probably very old school and many have become cloth hangers over the years and I alway see a couple floating around for a little bit of nothing. I might be an option just so you can see if you like it. Most probably were not used very often.
 I live in a historical district and there is a Masonic lodge close by. A mommy skunk had a big litter of skunks on the grounds of the Masonic Lodge this year and they have all decided to stay local. Late at night I ride the side walk and it is not uncommon to see one facing me as I head down the sidewalk. At that point its time to take a detour. Just a few days ago I was heading home and Just as I was about to turn in my driveway a skunk wobbled up the sidewalk and turned into my driveway before I. I waited over on the other side for 1 hour before he decided to leave and let me put the bike in the carriage house!


----------



## Oris Borloff

needshave said:


> Oris,
> Thanks for writing. You may want to check Market place in Facebook and Craigs list for the cross country skier. my Nordic Track Cross Country is probably very old school and many have become cloth hangers over the years and I alway see a couple floating around for a little bit of nothing. I might be an option just so you can see if you like it. Most probably were not used very often.



People say that about treadmills too but I live in a small rural town and when I was looking for a treadmill, I simply couldn't find one that was worth the drive to look at it.  A quick check of Craig's list did show some though, and there is a really nice one, I'm sure it made a lovely clothes rack--just not sure I want to do the 3 hour trip to go look at it.  

I'm really just at the pondering stage if I want another piece of equipment as I have very limited room.  The only reason I mentioned a dealer is that I could also compare the machine with a rowing machine--which I have never used, or perhaps something else.


----------



## Lakeland living

Main exercise here is cutting, splitting and stacking fire wood.  Great all round exercise, then the walking each day minimum of an hour per day.


----------



## Lakeland living

Motivation, almost forgot. Warmth, cooking of course.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I have a goal to build strength after surgery so I can pass scuba diving certification


----------



## Mr. Ed

Kadee46 said:


> Social Ballroom dancing which we feel not only helps to keeps the body fit it's also good for our brains as the new vogue ballroom we dance is sets of steps for each dance. We try to dance at least twice a week for about three hours each time
> We attended a birthday party last weekend for a lady who just turned 90 and still dancing her hubby is 93 they know more dances than us and don't sit out many dances


I tried to interest my wife in Ballroom dancing, she would have no part of it.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Tried Tai Chi but could not remember the moves. I swim laps at the YMCA occasionally, plan to exercise in the weight, cardio, and aerobics room sometime this week. 
My exercise habits seem to be like New Years resolution. I don't have much commitment to follow through. Maybe with my goal being to gain strength for scuba diving I will and maintain my purpose.


----------



## Bob1950

I cannot lift heavy weights because of metastasis in the spinal column.  I perform these exercises 4-6 times/ week. They work well for me to develop muscles, strength and flexibility.

Six self-resistance (SR) exercises with a stick for arms and upper body muscles

1. Biceps pushing. Take a stick by two hands and hold it close to the chest. Push the stick to left side, tensing only right biceps and resisting by the left biceps. Keeping SR, move through the full ROM to left. Then push the stick to right side, tensing only left biceps and resisting by the right one. Keeping SR, move through the full ROM to right. Repeat pushing to right-left sides with ~constant SR until feeling the light pain in the both biceps. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec with 1 or 2 deep breathes.

2 Triceps pulling. Take a stick by two hands and hold it close to the chest. Pull the stick to left side, tensing only left triceps and resisting by the right one. Move through the full ROM to left. Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right triceps and resisting by the left one. Again move through the full ROM to right. Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in the both triceps. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec with 1 or 2 deep breathes.

3. Deltoid muscle pulling. Take a stick by two hands and hold it close to your hips (forward). Pull the stick to left, tensing only left deltoid muscle and resisting by the right deltoid muscle. Keeping SR, elevate your left hand above your head (full ROM). Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right deltoid muscle and resisting by the left one. Keeping SR, elevate your right hand above your head (full ROM). Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in both deltoid muscles. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec with 1 or 2 deep breathes. You can also use forward and backward circular movements with SR to develop different deltoid muscle fibers.

4. Latissimus dorsi muscles pulling. Take a stick by two hands and raise it above your head. Pull the stick to left, tensing only left latissimus dorsi and resisting by only right latissimus dorsi. Keeping SR, move through the full ROM to left. Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right latissimus dorsi and resisting by the left one. Again, move through the full ROM. Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in both latissimus dorsi muscles. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec, 1 or 2 deep breathes. You can also use circular movements with SR to develop more latissimus dorsi muscle fibers.

5. Pectoralis muscles pushing. Take a stick by two hands and straighten both arms at the chest level. Push the stick to left side, tensing only right pectoralis and resisting by the left pectoralis (use the full ROM). Then push the stick to right side, tensing only left pectoralis and resisting by the right one (use the full ROM). Repeat pushing to right-left sides with constant SR until feeling the light pain in both pectoralis. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec, 1 or 2 deep breathes. You can also use circular movements with SR to develop different pectoralis muscle fibers.

6. Trapezius muscle pulling. Take a stick by two hands and straighten both arms at the chest level. Pull the stick to left side, tensing only left trapezius and resisting by right trapezius. Move through the full ROM to left. Then pull the stick to right side, tensing only right trapezius and resisting by the left trapezius. Move through the full ROM to right. Repeat pulling to right-left sides until feeling the light pain in both trapezius muscles. It is one set. Rest is 15-30 sec, 1 or 2 deep breathes.

Notes: You can do them as morning exercises daily without overtraining. This principle of the opposite self-resistance you can apply to any movements with sticks, which you can find on the internet sites. Try to keep tension in working muscles >60% of max. Perform 2-6 sets for each exercise. The number of reps is not important. The important criterion of sufficient loading is burning or light pain in working muscles. These exercises may be performed as a circuit.


----------



## FastTrax

Excersize? How could I do something I can't even spell. I'm so lazy I expend more energy trying not to work then I would if I actually worked. To be perfectly honest I do excersise by doing this:



And this:



Grueling.


----------



## peramangkelder

If I was a machine I would have ceased to function long ago
Housework and all that entails is my exercise
Scoff if you want but I cannot do much exercise due to so many health problems
I am cool with all of them and I take them in my stride....what else can I do?


----------



## fancicoffee13

I just make sure I get 10,000 steps in a day.  I start early in the morning and try to get in 8,000 by noon.  The other 2,000 are easier to get during the rest of the day.  If I go to Wal Mart, or walk in big place like that.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

I’m struggling with finding avenues to work out this year. I used to go to the gym 3-5 times a week but gyms are closed where I live. I love walking around the city, exploring but I was diagnosed with Crohns years ago and just can’t chance a long walk anymore.

I have a recumbent bike and a weight bench with barbells but I just can’t get motivated to use either. I miss the social aspect of the gym, even if I didn’t talk to many people it felt like I was interacting with others which I like.

I know when the gym is open again I will go regularly, but until then it sucks.


----------



## Pecos

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I’m struggling with finding avenues to work out this year. I used to go to the gym 3-5 times a week but gyms are closed where I live. I love walking around the city, exploring but I was diagnosed with Crohns years ago and just can’t chance a long walk anymore.
> 
> I have a recumbent bike and a weight bench with barbells but I just can’t get motivated to use either. I miss the social aspect of the gym, even if I didn’t talk to many people it felt like I was interacting with others which I like.
> 
> I know when the gym is open again I will go regularly, but until then it sucks.


That is my situation as well except that I am dealing with the effects of my prostrate cancer treatment which zaps my energy. In many ways I am fortunate that the COVID crisis and my cancer treatment are both occurring at the same time. I will head back to the YMCA as soon as we get beyond all this.

In the meantime I am walking, using my recumbent bike when the weather is disagreeable, and using my cable weight system. Motivation is a bit hard as I also miss the social aspects of a regular gym, especially since I am retired and don't have a workplace to go to. But regular exercise is key to our long term health, so hang in there.

Does using your bike help with Crohns?


----------



## Jules

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I miss the social aspect of the gym, even if I didn’t talk to many people it felt like I was interacting with others which I like.


Me too.  In spite of that, I gave up my membership of over 10 years.  Even pre-Covid members weren’t cleaning equipment unless someone could see them. They forgot that from the second floor you have a good view.  A couple of other health issues were part of the decision.  

Now we have ice over roads, paths & sidewalks.  It’s downright dangerous.  The arena usually allows walking time.  If it weren’t for Covid, I’d be doing that.


----------



## fancicoffee13

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I’m struggling with finding avenues to work out this year. I used to go to the gym 3-5 times a week but gyms are closed where I live. I love walking around the city, exploring but I was diagnosed with Crohns years ago and just can’t chance a long walk anymore.
> 
> I have a recumbent bike and a weight bench with barbells but I just can’t get motivated to use either. I miss the social aspect of the gym, even if I didn’t talk to many people it felt like I was interacting with others which I like.
> 
> I know when the gym is open again I will go regularly, but until then it sucks.


I walk around in my apartment every commercial, go walk around the store, just find ways to walk and get in 10,000 steps a day.  I will be on a diet plan again in a day or so and without exercise, it won't work.


----------



## tbeltrans

The OP's question: 
What do you do for exercise? What motivates you to do it?​My answer:

What I do for exercise...run.

What motivates me to do it...the police and bank security guards.

What?!?!?!?   

Tony


----------



## Chet

In the summer I get a good workout cutting the grass which takes nearly 2 hours with cleanup. That's every 5 to 7 days. In the winter I do weight exercises in the basement and walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## Nathan

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I have a recumbent bike and a weight bench with barbells but I just can’t get motivated to use either. I miss the social aspect of the gym, even if I didn’t talk to many people it felt like I was interacting with others which I like.


The social contact was a big part of going to the gym for me.   Many seniors in this rural area are "out of luck" for their fitness and social needs, due to the (pre Covid) loss of our gym.    I do have a treadmill and elliptical that I use 45-60 minutes, 7 days a week.    This morning Santa brought me a Pull Up & Dip Station, or as they called the one at the gym- "the captain's chair".


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

Pecos said:


> Does using your bike help with Crohns?


I haven’t tried long enough to know, although I imagine regular exercise would help but that’s generally the case for most health issues. I now suffer from obesity due to inactivity and prednisone that I was on for a year to keep the inflammation at bay - it makes you gain weight like crazy, I was waking at 3/4 am because I was so hungry I couldn’t stay asleep. So the extra weight doesn’t help. If I could  motivate myself to exercise more I think it would benefit my crohns.


----------



## moviequeen1

I am a life long walker,I walk everywhere within reason
I take 2-3 walks/day{weather permitting} this is how I get my exercise, enjoy walking in all sorts of weather,it energizes me.I rather breathe in cool,crisp air than go to a gym,which has never appealed to me.I also walk up/down the stairs in my apt building,my apt is on the 3rd floor.


----------



## Rosemarie

Twixie said:


> I ride a horse for around 2 hours every morning..


I'm jealous!


----------



## debodun

Mowing the lawn in summer, shoveling snow in winter.


----------



## garyt1957

I was playing full court basketball till covid, that and pickleball. I find it much easier to exercise when playing a sport rather than just spending time on a treadmill. I just had hip replacement so basketball is out going forward but can still play pickle ball and walk the golf course. I have a nice weight set in the basement, too.


----------



## garyt1957

Rosemarie said:


> I'm jealous!


Great exercise for the horse!


----------



## Murrmurr

Through the week, almost every day I shoot hoops with the kids here at the apartments. There's this one kid who I swear has a great future in pro basketball. A phenominal player and he works hard at improving. Hope he gets all the right opportunities. Most weekends my exercise is keeping up with Collin; playing on the playground, kicking the soccer ball around, taking little hikes. That's all "weather permitting", otherwise cleaning up the house and washing laundry is my exercise. Motivation: cleanliness.


----------



## J.B Books

I'm a pallbearer for my health freak friends.


----------



## FastTrax

J.B Books said:


> I'm a pallbearer for my health freak friends.



Literally?


----------



## fancicoffee13

tbeltrans said:


> The OP's question:
> What do you do for exercise? What motivates you to do it?​My answer:
> 
> What I do for exercise...run.
> 
> What motivates me to do it...the police and bank security guards.
> 
> What?!?!?!?
> 
> Tony


I walk to get 10,000 steps a day.  I did not make that yesterday because I was watching the inauguration.  I am motivated by the progress I see on the scales.  I am doing the weight watchers way because it really works with me.


----------



## tbeltrans

fancicoffee13 said:


> I walk to get 10,000 steps a day.  I did not make that yesterday because I was watching the inauguration.  I am motivated by the progress I see on the scales.  I am doing the weight watchers way because it really works with me.


My wife attended a few Weight Watchers meetings.  I thought they had a very reasonable program with losing weight gradually and having group support for the long haul, but their products might get a bit expensive after a while.

Tony


----------



## fancicoffee13

tbeltrans said:


> My wife attended a few Weight Watchers meetings.  I thought they had a very reasonable program with losing weight gradually and having group support for the long haul, but their products might get a bit expensive after a while.
> 
> Tony


I agree and I don't buy them.


----------



## Irwin

I play soccer with my dog. It consists of me kicking the ball around the yard and him chasing after me, barking.


----------



## Tish

I get dragged around the block twice a day by the dog.


----------



## Dana

My gym membership (which I hardly used) expires this month. I am not renewing because I use my entire house as my gym. For example, the the breakfast bar in the kitchen is where I do a lot of exercises! I feel better now since I don't have to tear my hair out looking for somewhere to park or having meaningless chats with people when all I want to do is exercise!


----------



## Dana

Irwin said:


> I play soccer with my dog. It consists of me kicking the ball around the yard and him chasing after me, barking.


Funny!!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Tish said:


> I get dragged around the block twice a day by the dog.


That is excellent for you and the dog.  Quality time and exercise!


----------



## JonDouglas

An old back injury (i.e., trying to do dives at 40 that I did as a teenager) made walking any distance (e.g. more than a mile) very painful. Doc said non-operable arthritis had set in.   My solution had always been taking every advantage of stairs until we picked up one of these to put in the basement.  I can use this with no back pain and so far it seems to help me keep spry.







The motivation is, naturally, to maintain a spry lifestyle and continue motorcycle riding and related photography as long as possible.  How much is that worth?  Priceless!


----------



## 911

I was always a solid believer in exercise. We have to move to stay healthy. Since December 3rd, I seldom do much of anything, except walk on the treadmill. I did try to run a few weeks ago, but with my breathing issues, I'm not ready for that step yet. Maybe I will try again in a week or so. I am feeling better than I did just 2 weeks ago. I think the steroids are finally helping.


----------



## horseless carriage

My wife and I have been life long dancers, as in Latin & Ballroom, with a few offbeat dances, sequence dances and those here today gone tomorrow, dances. 

Who remembers The Lambada? It's a close coupled, fast pace Latin dance that gained quite a reputation for it's ****** innuendo style of dance moves. 

It must have been about six months after the dance's notoriety had left the tabloid's headlines, when my wife and I were at a summer ball, a charity event that was organised by a number of Christian churches. The venue was in one of the church halls. 

After the band had played their first set, a DJ was spinning discs, nothing special, just easy listening. A lady asked for The Lambada music, adding, I can't dance Lambada but I just love the music. So the DJ obliged her request. "Come on," urged my wife, "What?" I replied, "Lambada, what else?" She said, looking at me like I was stupid. "You can't," I argued, "this is a church event." "Oh don't be so stuffy," she chided, dragging me onto the dance floor. 

As soon as we stepped out onto the floor, the general hub-bub of noise diminished, it was as if all eyes were on us. The one thing about Lambada, you can't dance it timidly, either do it or stay off the floor. We did it, I boy, were all the eyes in the room on us, or what? As the music ended and we walked off the dance floor, I expected a stony silence, after all, this was a church event. What I wasn't expecting was an applause with a roar of approval. Just as we reached our seats, a fellow wearing a dog collar came up, I thought: "Uh-oh! Now we are for it." "Do I know you?" Asked the cleric. "Well we're not famous, Father," I replied, "More like infamous after what I've just seen," he said, as he wondered off. Oh dear!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

For the last several years, we have had a Silver Sneakers with our Advantage Plan, and we went to the fitness center almost every day.  My husband works out with weights, and I would swim for an hour and do water exercises. 
Once covid lockdown started , we could not go and do that anymore (hoping it will be accessible again before too long), so what I have been doing is walking back and forth through the house. 
I do not have to go anywhere, or worry about what the weather is. My Apple Watch prompts me to walk every hour, and when it does, I make 10 laps back and forth through the house, from one end to the other. 
At the end of the day, I have walked around 3 miles, assuming that I actually do the laps each hour. 

Now that it is finally starting to warm up a bit, I am hoping to be able to go outside and work in the yard and take Poodle on some walks down the street and back.  
Maybe the fitness center will re-open the parts that have been closed, and I can go and swim again.  I love swimming, and am looking forward to doing that.


----------



## Sliverfox

Walking  helps  keep  me  spry.

That is until I decided to  strip the wallpaper off our  hallway.
All the up & down the step ladder  has   pointed out the muscles I haven't used  much this winter.


----------



## digifoss

At 66, I am still working a 40hr week.  I have a mostly desk job so I have to get exercise elsewhere.  I have a snap fitness membership and do 3 to 4 hours of excercise weekly by going 3 times a week, usually Tuesday and Thursday mornings for an hour before work, then on Saturday mornings for  1 to 2 hours.  During the week, I do 20 minutes of cardio on either the treadmill or stationary bicycle or 10 minutes on one and 10 on the other, and ten other exercise machines,  4 for the lower body and the rest for the upper body.  On Saturdays my workout is longer, doing the same routine but more reps one each, and sometimes doing two passes on each, or a second time on the treadmill or bicycle.  I also do my own maintenance and repairs around the house and the wife and I go motorcycling together any time we can.


----------



## SetWave

As a result of jumping into the cold Pacific day after day for many years I developed the usual overuse injuries. A physical therapist working with olympic athletes helped me understand strengthening the muscles supporting the joints and I started exercising religiously. Now, no stupid macho seeing how much I could lift and push around but sensible strength training for the entire body plus good stretching. It sure improved my wave riding and wipeouts were no longer so punishing. But, now I'm old and in the way and no longer a wild waterman so I just take things easy.


----------



## Liberty

Hub just had a nuclear stress test and the doc running it kept asking him what he did for exercise...that he couldn't believe how he was so fit and looked so great and hub said "just walk", 3 or 4 miles... everyday, though...lol.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I dance...  line dancing, free style

Put on music I love.... slow first, stretch.  A little faster to warm up... then a couple really peppy songs (latino--like Gloria Estefan--) to get my heart rate up... reverse to slow again and last stretch.

The thing about dancing is I don't even realize I'm exercising.  My brain, my soul, my endorphins are all engaged and I'm just having a blast. =)


----------



## digifoss

I wish I could dance but my arthritic left knee limits some activities.  Does sound like fun though.


----------



## katlupe

I have just started a walking program of my own with my rolling walker. Every day I walk a little more unless I am feeling a lot of pain or I have a chore to do that will limit what I can do afterwards. My doctor said exercise will help a lot instead of rushing into shots in my knees or considering replacements. I am also planning on joining the local YMCA so I can use their pool. Haven't done that yet, but soon I hope.


----------



## digifoss

Walking should help you a lot.  Start slow and make small increases.  Walking helps keep my knee problems from getting worse.  My left knee has arthritis pretty bad.  I did get a series of HA shots last November, and I also did 2 weeks of physical therapy right after the shots.  IMO walking on a  treadmill and riding an exercise bicycle for 15 minutes each 3 times a week has helped more than the shots.  I am thinking about not doing the next round of shots when it comes time for them in May.   I definitely don't want a knee replacement if I can function w/o it.


----------



## katlupe

digifoss said:


> Walking should help you a lot.  Start slow and make small increases.  Walking helps keep my knee problems from getting worse.  My left knee has arthritis pretty bad.  I did get a series of HA shots last November, and I also did 2 weeks of physical therapy right after the shots.  IMO walking on a  treadmill and riding an exercise bicycle for 15 minutes each 3 times a week has helped more than the shots.  I am thinking about not doing the next round of shots when it comes time for them in May.   I definitely don't want a knee replacement if I can function w/o it.


A long time ago........I used to race walk and run up and down bleachers at a high school football field.  I can't believe I used to do stuff like that now. I will be happy now just to improve my mobility. Like you said, slow and steady is the key at this point in my life.


----------



## oslooskar

I mostly just walk and swim.


----------



## Irwin

I decided to start working out again a few weeks ago and it's not going well. I'm having a lot of pain in my right knee from a torn lateral meniscus that was incurred maybe 15 years ago. I've been doing squats, which may be too hard on the knees. I'm wondering if maybe resistance bands might be a better alternative or riding a stationary bike.


----------



## Keesha

Walking, bicycling &  swimming.
What motivates me? 
Note: The photo with the pink looks photoshopped but isn’t. I never adjust my photos; only crop them.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ameriscot said:


> Didn't see any threads on this and am wondering what everyone does to get/keep fit and healthy?
> 
> I go to the gym 3 mornings a week, and at home I do dumbbells, lunges, squats, planks, abs, etc etc.  I've done a lot of research and building muscle as well as cardio exercise is very important for good health, bone density, stamina, strong heart and lungs, reducing chances of injury, etc etc.  So I'll keep doing this until I simply can't any more. I'm 62 but physically feel like about 40.


My young female dog waits at the door every morning after breakfast so she is my motivation to go on long walks.


----------

